# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Ein bisschen Blödsinn muss sein

## exkremento

dieser thread bietet jeden die möglichkeit, seiner spastischen ader freien lauf zu lasen.. dh postet hier eure witze, kurzvids, ausschnitte, bemerkungen, erlebnisse.. was auch immer ihr als lustig, skurril, oder einfach nur erwähnenswert empfindet...
ich leg als erstes los...
welch ein spass!

----------


## r4v3r

ein bischen Blödsinn.... https://www.downhill-board.com/showf...=&fpart=1&vc=1

----------


## Pethem

Du bist so ein *****

----------


## exkremento

der war gut!

----------


## colophonius

ich geb dem thread noch zehn minuten 

edit:
ich habe mich getäuscht

----------


## exkremento

> ich geb dem thread noch zehn minuten


zuerst hab ich mich erschreckt, bis ich die ironie, bzw den schwarzen humor hinter deinem scherz entdeckte!
supa! i krieg des schmunzeln von meinem gfries nimmer weg!
so ein spass aber auch!
hahaha
ihr seids ja echt ein paar verrückte typen!

----------


## sorris

bissal deppat muss a sein:

----------


## sorris

und noch eins ( unser FPÖ politiker)

----------


## colophonius

wtf?

www.theonion.com/content/node/42594

----------


## exkremento

siehst du, was für eine zünftige gaudi wir da jetzt alle haben?
und du dachtest, es würd jemand löschen..

----------


## colophonius

Ich kanns noch immer nicht fassen

----------


## TrailstaR

er lebt immah no

----------


## mgt-MAV

Mein flehen wurde erhört es is wieder da

----------


## Arne

forum.geizhals.at/files/84664...%20Kondome.pdf


mhuuhahaha wie geil ist das!!!

----------


## rohloffman

is ja geil

----------


## Dirty Rider

[image]http://img.web.de/c/00/5C/5F/91.420[/image]  [image]http://img.web.de/c/00/5C/60/FD.420[/image]

----------


## dermo

> beauty fade, but implants last forever


jaja, die chemie macht möglich...

----------------------------------------------------------

Für Littlebiker

----------


## rembox

www.die-verdammnis.de/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=1949bester blondinen witz ever

----------


## Dirty Rider

Irgendwann ist halt Ende...

----------


## Dirty Rider

*geil...

----------


## JackTheRipper

media.putfile.com/hockeyriot

achtung! gewalt inside!

----------


## Dirty Rider

HAHAHA WIE GEIL

 

Zu krass

----------


## seine Dudeheit

vielleicht schon bekannt, aber ich hab mich geschüttelt vor lachen



Nie wieder von hinten...


Hier möchte ich mich noch bei meinem langjährigen Kumpel Peter bedanken, der
mich schon aus mancher bösen Situation gerettet hat. 
Soll ich mal erzählen? Also, irgendwann hatte ich mal ne Freundin hier in
Bottrop,vor meiner Internetzeit, das war die gute Vivianne (Name von der
Redaktion geändert) 

Naja... und wie das so ist, 

wollte man ja auch ab und zu ein schönes ******chen machen. Ich kann von mir
aus sagen, das ich eher der wildere bin... ich steh nicht so auf diesen
Kuschel Sex, bei dem man sich liebe Worte ins Ohr haucht. 

Nene, ich bin mehr so der Typ der die Beine des Mädels bis hinter den Kopf
drückt, dann die Sonnenbrille aufsetzt und dann Vollgas gibt, bis die gute
Schielt und Englisch spricht. Ähm... also wie gesagt es ging ganz schön wild
zur Sache.

Der Stellungswechsel folgte... ich war nun hinten . Ich wurde immer wilder,
es war sehr glitschig. 
Die laute der guten Frau waren teilweise sehr komisch. Naja, ich machte
weiter immer schneller und immer wilder...

Dann passierte das Unglück: 

Im Wahn der sexuellen Ertüchtigung war ich aus ihrer Vagina rausgerutscht
und bin mit der gleichen Wucht und der gleichen Erwartung des feuchten
Glücks direkt in den Furztrockenen ***** der armen Frau geknallt.
Ich hörte noch ein kurzes lautes aufgrunzen der Dame, als ich merkte das mir
die komplette Vorhaut weggerissen war. 

Ich hielt den Onkel ganz fest...das Blut spritze durch die Gegend. Ich
rannte auf die Toilette...wischte das Blut ab, doch es wollte nicht
aufhören. Die gesamte Vorhaut hing nur noch an einem kleinen Fleisch- Faden.


Mir wurde schwindelig... was war zu tun? Peter anrufen. Ich hab dann den
guten Peter aus dem Bett geklingelt. 

PETER? BITTE KOMM SCHNELL VORBEI, MIR IST DER DÖDEL EXPLODIERT! 

Nach 15 Minuten stand der gute dann vor der Tür, um mich ins Marien Hospital
zu fahren. 
In der Notaufnahme saßen bereits ne Menge Leute mit irgendwelchen anderen
Blessuren. 

Mir tat die Pinölle so weh, das ich breitbeinig laufen musste... die Leute
haben mich sehr verduzt angeschaut. 

Der Peter stüzte mich. An der Rezeption habe ich dann geklingelt, bis die
Schwester kam. 


GUTEN ABEND WAS KANN ICH FÜR SIE TUN? 


ÄHM... ICH HAB DA AUA. 


WO DENN ? 


NA DA UNTEN 


WO DENN AM BEIN? 

Mensch, ich kann doch jetzt nicht erzählen was passiert ist, die anderen
Patienten haben schon ganz komisch geguckt. 

ICH HAB MIR DIE OBOE GEBROCHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Die Schwester rief direkt in der Urologie an. 

Ab in den Aufzug... dirket in den Behandlungsraum.
Gleich 3 Ärzte schauten sich den Pilleman an. 

Oh, wie ist das denn passiert? Ich musste dann die ganze Geschichte
erzählen.

Der Peter hat draußen gewartet... die dachten bestimmt wir wären 2
**********n die gerade gefickt hätten. 

Man, ich hab mich geschämt. Die haben dann erst mal den Dödel gereinigt. 

Der Doc sagte : 

SO JUNGE JETZT BRENNT ES EIN BISSCHEN.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


Jo...hat echt gut gebrannt. Ich wollte sterben. Ich fragte nach ner
Vollnarkose...doch der Doc verneinte mein Verlangen nach Gnade. Er sagte...
DU HAST SCHON ZUVIEL BLUT VERLOREN, EINE ATERIE IST GERIßEN. 

WIR MÜSSEN DAS ALLES OHNE BETÄUBUNG MACHEN. 

Wie Aterie? In meinem Pilleman ist ne Aterie? Ach, deshalb der Satz "Du
denkst mit dem Schwanz". 
Die anderen haben eine Aterie im Kopp, ich hab se im Schwanz. Naja... 

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAS? Ohne Betäubnug. Wat muss denn da gemacht werden? 

WIR MÜSSEN DIE ATERIE WIEDER ZUSAMMEN NÄHEN... DANN WERDEN WIR DIE VORHAUT
WIEDER DAHIN BRINGEN WO SIE HINGEHÖRT. ODER SOLLEN WIR SIE DIREKT
BESCHNEIDEN? 

Hilfe... da will man nur seine Freundin beglücken und ne Stunde später ist
man fast ein halber Moslem mit abgesäbbelter Vorhaut. Mittlerweile hat sich
der Raum mit 8 Leuten gefüllt...irgendwelche Schwestern standen plötzlich um
mich herum, die alle belustigt waren. Ich hob die Finger zum Victory Zeichen
und sagte : 

NA MÄDELS...ALLES PALETTI ? 

Stimmt gar nicht ...ich hab gar nichts gesagt. Ich hab mich geschämt. 

Eine ganze Zeitlang passierte nichts... ich lag da nur doof auf der Liege,
während sich die Anwesenden über irgendeine Scheiße unterhielten. Plötzlich
ging die Tür auf. Der Pimmeloberarzt war da.

Nach einem kurzen Nicken des guten Mannes gingen die ganzen Personen auf
mich zu und hielten mich plötzlich alle fest. Jeder hatte irgendwas von mir
festgehalten. Der eine hat sich sogar mit der flachen Hand auf meinen Kopf
abgestützt. 

EY...WAT SOLL DAT? ICH BIN BEI DER BARMER UND MEIN PAPA IST DA CHEF. EIN
BISSCHEN NETTER JA? 

Ich bekam ein grünes Tuch um den Unterleib, wo in der Mitte ein Loch war,
aus dem der Dödel rausgeguckt hat. Keine Spur von Manneskraft ... schlicht
und einfach ein verkümmertes Wrack schaute aus dem grünen Tuch raus. Aber
warum halten die mich hier alle fest? 

Ich sah dann plötzlich die NADEL. Oh Gott... bitte nicht. Ich hab panische
Angst vor Nadeln.

Der Doc nahm die kleine blutende Wurst in die Hand und setzte die Nadel zum
Stich an. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

ARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!-!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!!!!!!!! 

Der erste Stich ging voll in den unteren Teil der Eichel... der hat mir die
Aterie zusammen genäht. 

Insgesamt benötigte er 6 Stiche. Ich hatte sehr heftige Schmerzen. Ich
verfluchte die gesamte weibliche Welt.

Nie wieder F"zensiert"n, hab ich immer wieder gebrüllt. 

So, Aterie wieder fest versiegelt... jetzt kam die Vorhaut dran. Ich halt
mir beim schreiben dieser Zeilen immer wieder den Pipimann fest, da die
Erinnerungen an dieses Drama noch sehr intensiv sind. 

Die einzelnen Stiche werde ich nie vergessen.... wie der Nähfaden durch den
unteren Teil der Eichel gezogen wurde... immer wieder.... immer wieder. Wer
jetzt geil wird, sollte sich evtl. noch mal bei nem Arzt oder bei ner
Selbsthilfe Gruppe melden, das nur noch mal so nebenbei. Naja, irgendwann
sagte der Arzt dann. FERTIG. 

Ich bekam noch einen schicken Verband um den Ömes gebunden und dann gab der
Doc mir noch einige Pakete mitKamille Bad, das ich 3 mal am Tag anwenden
sollte. Ich hab den Behandlungsraum dann verlassen, der Peter wartete immer
noch vor der Tür. Ich begrüßte ihn mit einem coolen.

"ACH DIE HABEN NUR MA NACHGEGUCKT...WAR NICH SCHLIMM, ALTER." 

Danke an das Team von der Urologie Abteilung des Marien Hospitals in
Bottrop, ihr wart spitze - zu meiner Spitze. 

Die Krönung des Tages war folgende: Ich war dann zuhause und ließ heißes
Wasser in ne Schüssel laufen, wo ich dann die Kamille Brühe reinmachen
musste. 
Ich ***** hab natürlich vergessen, mit dem Finger die Temperatur zu
überprüfen. Zack, Dödel vom Verband befreit und zack, in die kochende Suppe
gelegt... 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 
HHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Der arme Dödel wurde ganz komisch rot und sah so aus, als würde er gleich
abfallen. 

Mein Gesicht war nur noch der Pure Schmerz. Als ich dann irgendwann im Bett
lag, pochte es unten gewaltig...

ich war dann echt froh irgendwann dann doch noch eingeschlafen zu sein. 

Ach ja die gute... V. hatte am anderen Tag ziemliche Schmerzen am
Darmausgang und beschimpfte mich als Rücksichtslosen Rammler, der sich nie
unter Kontrolle hat. Naja, ich habe mich entschuldigt.... 

Das ist jetzt 3 Jahre her. Ich habe jetzt nur noch Kuschelsex und hauche den
Mädels nette Worte ins Ohr. 

Und ich hoffe es ist nun jedem klar, warum anal für mich nicht in Frage
kommt .

----------


## Dirty Rider

> Nene, ich bin mehr so der Typ der die Beine des Mädels bis hinter den Kopf
> drückt, dann die Sonnenbrille aufsetzt und dann Vollgas gibt, bis die gute
> Schielt und Englisch spricht

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Endlich weiß man was mittm Bush los is

lustich.de/lustich/videodb-videos-75-44.html

----------


## noohm



----------


## Drunken Master

Aua stell mir das grad vor! Muß echt weh getan haben.

----------


## BoB

immer wieder lustig zu lesen   

(Zitat von George Carlin)
Here is my problem with the ten commandments- why exactly are there 10?
You simply do not need ten. The list of ten commandments was artificially and deliberately inflated to get it up to ten. Here's what happened:
About 5,000 years ago a bunch of religious and political hustlers got together to try to figure out how to control people and keep them in line. They knew people were basically stupid and would believe anything they were told, so they announced that God had given them some commandments, up on a mountain, when no one was around.
Well let me ask you this- when they were making this shit up, why did they pick 10? Why not 9 or 11? I'll tell you why- because 10 sound official. Ten sounds important! Ten is the basis for the decimal system, it's a decade, it's a psychologically satisfying number (the top ten, the ten most wanted, the ten best dressed). So having ten commandments was really a marketing decision! It is clearly a bullshit list. It's a political document artificially inflated to sell better. I will now show you how you can reduce the number of commandments and come up with a list that's a little more workable and logical. I am going to use the Roman Catholic version because those were the ones I was taught as a little boy.
Let's start with the first three:
I AM THE LORD THY GOD THOU SHALT NOT HAVE STRANGE GODS BEFORE ME
THOU SHALT NOT TAKE THE NAME OF THE LORD THY GOD IN VAIN
THOU SHALT KEEP HOLY THE SABBATH
Right off the bat the first three are pure bullshit. Sabbath day? Lord's name? strange gods? Spooky language! Designed to scare and control primitive people. In no way does superstitious nonsense like this apply to the lives of intelligent civilized humans in the 21st century. So now we're down to 7. Next:
HONOR THY FATHER AND MOTHER
Obedience, respect for authority. Just another name for controlling people. The truth is that obedience and respect shouldn't be automatic. They should be earned and based on the parent's performance. Some parents deserve respect, but most of them don't, period. You're down to six.
Now in the interest of logic, something religion is very uncomfortable with, we're going to jump around the list a little bit.
THOU SHALT NOT STEAL
THOU SHALT NOT BEAR FALSE WITNESS
Stealing and lying. Well actually, these two both prohibit the same kind of behavior- dishonesty. So you don't really need two you combine them and call the commandment "thou shalt not be dishonest". And suddenly you're down to 5.
And as long as we're combining I have two others that belong together:
THOU SHALT NOT COMMIT ADULTRY
THOU SHALT NOT COVET THY NEIGHBOR'S WIFE
Once again, these two prohibit the same type of behavior. In this case it is marital infidelity. The difference is- coveting takes place in the mind. But I don't think you should outlaw fantasizing about someone else's wife because what is a guy gonna think about when he's waxing his carrot? But, marital infidelity is a good idea so we're gonna keep this one and call it "thou shalt not be unfaithful". And suddenly we're down to four.
But when you think about it, honesty and infidelity are really part of the same overall value so, in truth, you could combine the two honesty commandments with the two fidelity commandments and give them simpler language, positive language instead of negative language and call the whole thing "thou shalt always be honest and faithful" and we're down to 3.
THOU SHALT NOT COVET THY NEIGHBOR"S GOODS
This one is just plain ****in' stupid. Coveting your neighbor's goods is what keeps the economy going! Your neighbor gets a vibrator that plays "o come o ye faithful", and you want one too! Coveting creates jobs, so leave it alone. You throw out coveting and you're down to 2 now- the big honesty and fidelity commandment and the one we haven't talked about yet:
THOU SHALT NOT KILL
Murder. But when you think about it, religion has never really had a big problem with murder. More people have been killed in the name of god than for any other reason. All you have to do is look at Northern Ireland, Cashmire, the Inquisition, the Crusades, and the World Trade Center to see how seriously the religious folks take thou shalt not kill. The more devout they are, the more they see murder as being negotiable. It depends on who's doin the killin' and who's gettin' killed. So, with all of this in mind, I give you my revised list of the two commandments:
Thou shalt always be honest and faithful to the provider of thy nookie.
&
Thou shalt try real hard not to kill anyone, unless of course they pray to a different invisible man than you.
Two is all you need; Moses could have carried them down the hill in his ****in' pocket. I wouldn't mind those folks in Alabama posting them on the courthouse wall, as long as they provided one additional commandment:
Thou shalt keep thy religion to thyself.

----------


## rembox

www.youtube.com/p.swf?video_i...id=kKGxaol4qws

----------


## Timo

also um ehrlich zu sien finde ich das sch..... .

ich glaube man muss schon wissen mit wem man das machhen darf und mit wem nicht...

N
a
t

----------


## dermo

this is entertainment, man!  
the american way.+lool+..

----------


## HEAVYDUTY

www.isnichwahr.com/redirect7614.html 
 Tja, wenn man die Kinder alleine an den PC lässt...der arme Bub.

----------


## exkremento

HAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAAHA
*mitdemfingeraufdenkleinenpummeligenknabenzeigtund  lachwiebesessenweildiesersichfasteinscheisstvoranx  t*
obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass ich mich auch erschreckt hätte wie ein ei...

----------


## borissun

mich hats ordentlich verrißen als ich des gespielt hab

----------


## borissun

www.break.com/index/holditin.html
moderator lacht seinen gast aus weil der so eine feine stimme hat

----------


## Konfusius

das "labyrinth-spiel" werd ich heute meinen kleinen bruder machen lassen...

----------


## Alex

> ne Freundin hier in
> Bottrop


He, da wohn ich  




> um mich ins Marien Hospital
> zu fahren


He, da wurd ich geboren

----------


## mgt-MAV

und wo is das video von deinem bruder... wir warten

----------


## Konfusius

habs ihm zwar gezeigt, aber bis auf einen kleinen zucker hat er ganz cool reagiert für einen 12 jährigen! is ja auch schließlich MEIN bruder...

----------


## exkremento

gibt´s nen link dazu?

----------


## matthias

ha, das is mit abstand der deppadste scheiß den ich seit langem gsehn hab, aber irgendwie hats was 
www.iloveegg.com/winopen_ani/eggsong.htm


oaage gehinrwäsche

----------


## seine Dudeheit

................

----------


## seine Dudeheit

un nochemal

----------


## fipu

ein Bild aus meiner Kindheit

----------


## HEAVYDUTY

www.isnichwahr.com/redirect7719.html

----------


## HEAVYDUTY

www.isnichwahr.com/redirect7616.html
hahahahahahaha

----------


## JackTheRipper

des 2. is geil

----------


## borissun

check it out, i love chocolate: (vorsicht, nur für geisteskranke )

AUF EIGENE GEFAHR
ICH RATE DAVON AB!

----------


## JackTheRipper

www.skiicon.com/

unter wipeouts!

----------


## JackTheRipper

alter...stell dich schon mal drauf ein das des gleich mal gelöscht is! und auf kritik wirst dich auch freuen dürfen. is ja derb

----------


## pAz

der 3. is echt böse auch wenn scheinbar garnix passiert aber so lange abflüge hab ich selten gesehen 

den 4. kenn ich gut aus "yearbook"

5. schaut SEHR ungut aus hat denk ich auch folgen weil "die walze"läuft ja noch oder 

6.beim sliden passieren die schirchsten stürze  

weis ganz genau warum ich des sein lass

----------


## pAz

BITTE BITTE an alle die diesen link öfnnen ( www.skiicon.com/ ) nicht nur auf whip outs

sondern auch auf des bild mit dem helikpter UND watch the trailer     

der sturz im trailer is ärgstens

----------


## borissun

Auf eigene Gefahr!!! ich hab drauf hingewiesen und zwar sehr deutlich dass des nur für geisteskranke ist > wer da drauf geht ist oder hält sich für geisteskrank. kritik von geisteskranken nehme ich nicht ernst!

----------


## JackTheRipper

ok

----------


## borissun

ich habs doch selbst an der klatsche..

----------


## dermo

samstags, um viertel 3 im dh-board..

ich wohl der einzige penner, der schon zuhause war

----------


## Dirty Rider

Nö, ich war frühr daheim. Denn jetzt kommt NBA All Star Weekend, YES!!!

----------


## dermo

oh, find ich meisten auch unterhaltsam zu schauen, außer i bin schon total zu müd.. weils ja meisten i der nacht ist..
das mitn bild hab ich auch nimma ganz hinbekommen   ..egal

----------


## Dirty Rider

och...als ich kam, war garkeiner da

----------


## HEAVYDUTY

www.isnichwahr.de/redirect7802.html

----------


## sorris

> www.isnichwahr.de/redirect7802.html


cool ^^

----------


## r4v3r

www.break.com/index/patiencechild.html

----------


## pAz

der macht mir angst

----------


## sorris

das ist doch der spastie vom "echten gangster" und "echten metaller"....der sollte echt ne eigene show bekommen

----------


## Dr. Dollar

diesem kleinen wixxer tät ich mal echt gerne eine aufs maul geben, noch schlechter kann man ein sogenanntes "verstecktekammeravideo" gar nicht faken! wirklich sehr armseelig der spast

----------


## Da Feinste

Musst ja nicht anschaun
Manche leute finden halt so was amüsant

----------


## borissun

www.hans-wurst.de/index.php?s...le=gangsta.wmv
seine premiere

----------


## rohloffman

also icgh find das pc vid sehr spaßtig aber die gangsta geschichte hat irgend wie was traurig amüsantes

----------


## sorris

www.hydroworld.de/coppermine/....php?pos=-6496 das ist aber was zum anhören, also boxen anmachen

----------


## dermo

> www.break.com/index/patiencechild.html


GEBTS DEM KIND DIE KUGEL!!!  

so ein scheiss regt mi nur auf...

edit: vor allem: wie will er dann unreal spün wenn sei tastatur eh im arsch is?
der hat kan style...

am besten is da fps-doug!!

----------


## Timo

> vor allem: wie will er dann unreal spün wenn sei tastatur eh im arsch is?


ich wiess ned aba irgendwie haben seine videos nun immer noch ned alle verstanden ??

der verarscht grad die zocker kiddies.... zur info halt nur so

ich finds auch ned gelungen, vorallem weil er schon ein wenig psycho ist hehe.

N
a
t

----------


## Konfusius

oje! der elendigliche ***** von den "waaas willst du tuuun?"-videos...

----------


## sorris

wenn man sich das mal von der seite anschaut, der hat sein ziel komplett erreicht, es ärgern sich mehrere leute über ihn, der typ hat wahrscheinlich ein aufmerksamkeitsdefizit, das er aber im internet sicher nicht hat

----------


## Dr. Dollar

ich denke er will keine leute ärgern, er will einfach cool sein.

vielleicht will er vor seinen kumpels beweisen wie hart er is, gangster zu beschimpfen, aber ned auf die weise. so kommt es armseelig rüber. an seiner stelle tät ich aufpassen...ca. 10.000 leute kennen sein gesicht und wollen ihm mal was "sagen"!

----------


## dermo

> der verarscht grad die zocker kiddies.... zur info halt nur so


das kommt schon rüber.. doch dass er sich grad selbst dabei voll zum affen macht,
 ist ihm anscheinend nicht bewusst. schließlich würde das ja keiner freiwillig machen.. sich so zu schau stellen zu lassen hat doch schon dorftrottel-erscheinungen

----------


## pAz

rapidshare.de/files/13952338/...cores.avi.html

----------


## JackTheRipper

kann passieren

----------


## skimp

hehe.. specialized weiß schon, warum:

Urbandictionary Eintrag zu "Stumpjumper"

----------


## Habib

des is spitze!

----------


## mgt-MAV

Also ich kenn mich im Eishockey nich wirklich aus, also was soll mir dieses Video sagen? Da schießt einer den Puck ins Tor, so solls doch sein oder?

----------


## pAz

nicht wenns der eigene spieler ist  

merkst des ned am gesichtsausdruck?

ich nehm an dass gegen die rote mannschafft strafe angezeigt is dann kann die weiße den tormann rausnehmen bis ein roter den puck berührt dann wird abgepfiffen!

der weiße fährt zurück will das spiel neu aufbauen und schiesst ihn ins eigene tor 

wenn du mi verarschen willst und i des j. umsonst gschriebn hab,auch egal

----------


## mgt-MAV

Hm war schon ernstgemeint die Frage, sieht nur komisch aus, vor allem wen er für den Schuss noch auf die Goschn fliegt.

----------


## seine Dudeheit

................gftjkzkgu

----------


## borissun

japaner sind doch die kaputtesten
www.dumpalink.com/media/11310...Sharking_Video

----------


## fipu

Irgendwie gerade etwas makaber, aber es passt!!

----------


## kod

> [image]https://www.downhill-board.com/download.php?Number=449776-pic28009_de1.jpg[/image]


ma glaubts net

GEIIIILL

fällt mir zwar schwer dafür nen "angemessenen Grund" zu finden
aber das find ich sooo geil, danke fürs posten
hab mich ääh wirklich kaputtgelacht

----------


## Daywalker

Ein leicht verstörter Schweizer der mir auf meine Verkaufsanzeige vom Demo9 geschrieben hat:

Du bist ein schwein. Einem beiker sollte es nicht darum gehen wer wieviel bietet sondern wer sorge zu dem rahmen träht und freude daran hat. Sonst bist du voll am falschen ort.

----------


## Tom

Tjo die Schweizer glauben halt noch an das gute im Menschen (Biker) !!

----------


## georg

Du willst Geld für den Rahmen?? DU SCHWEIN!!

OIIIINK!!

----------


## Daywalker

Nagut überzeugt...wir leben ja eh im Kommunismus, somit gehören die Produktionsmittel auch mir und ich mach mir a neues Radl  

Wann kann ich an deine Werkstattausrüstung Georg ?

----------


## exkremento



----------


## georg

> Wann kann ich an deine Werkstattausrüstung Georg ?


Na, jetzt.. komm schnell her, von Nürnberg ists eh ein Hupfer nach Wien.. bis du da bist ist die Drehbank auch wieder frei.

----------


## rembox

www.leftlanenews.com/2006/02/...y-ride-videos/

----------


## Daywalker



----------


## Wohli



----------


## Tom

Täusch ich mich jetzt ,aber des is doch der Rooky und der Pethem oder ??    
www.maxxx-videos.de/videos_d_204_0.html

----------


## pAz



----------


## klamsi

na zach....sag moi woher kriagt ma eigentlich die drogen die de 2 gnuman haben...dürft ja moi was gscheids sei 

fg

----------


## Konfusius

geiles auddo + geile werbung! german engineering in da hoouusee!

----------


## rohloffman

hihi9 die kerl sind ja aller derbstens drauf

----------


## Tom

Jo schon !!  
Kann auch einiges : www.maxxx-videos.de/videos_d_209_0.html

----------


## exkremento

das sind dann wohl die schwerst behindertsten asylantenkinder, die ich jemals in meinem leben gesehen habe.... ich weiss garnicht, ob das jetzt so angebracht ist, sich darüber lustig zu machen.. ich meine.. über behinderte sollte man sich doch nicht amüsieren.. von dem her..  

-und ausserdem... was macht ihr da alle für´n scheiss in meinem thread?? mit dem wollt ich eigentlich nur den pethem verarschen.. sonst nix.. und alle vergehen sich dran, als wäre es ein kavalliersdellikt..

----------


## georg

> und alle vergehen sich dran, als wäre es ein kavalliersdellikt.


 *EINEGSCHISSN*

----------


## exkremento

es ist ja nicht so, dass ich irgendwie besonders drunter zu leiden hätte.. aber man wundert sich dennoch, wenn man die ausmasse dieser angelegenheit betrachtet.... war zwar nicht der sinn und zweck von dem ganzen.. ...aber mei.. ich will ja nicht so sein, irgendwo müssen sich ja die buben die hörner abstossen..

----------


## dermo

man will halt keine niedrige postanzahl haben

----------


## seine Dudeheit

> irgendwo müssen sich ja die buben die hörner abstossen..

----------


## exkremento

was ist das? ein kinderporno oder was? ...ich weiss nichtmal, ob es unangebracht wäre, darüber zu schmunzeln.. ...ich grinz mal aus verlegenheit..

----------


## dermo

dude, geh bowlen^^ dudarino

----------


## seine Dudeheit

versteh den zusammenhang hier net ganz...............

----------


## dermo

anstatt den "konderpornos" +gg+... einfach ne ironische gegenhandlung   
..nix böses

----------


## exkremento

du jubelst uns hier kinderpornos unter, und beschwerst dich auch noch, dass du den zusammenhang nicht verstehst, wenn hier jemand ein harmloses bowlingbildchen reinstellt.. dass du dich nicht schämst...

----------


## seine Dudeheit

was kann ich für eure interpretationen?

----------


## exkremento

und wie bitte soll ich das letzte bild interpretieren?

----------


## seine Dudeheit

folge dem blick des buben................

ich fands nur irgendwie grad passend und witzig irgendwie auch.

----------


## TrailstaR

www.gametalkzone.de/index.php?pid=0018&tid=6808

----------


## exkremento

> folge dem blick des buben................
> 
> ich fands nur irgendwie grad passend und witzig irgendwie auch.


auf dem letzen bild ist nix zu sehen.. rein garnix.. daher meine frage..

----------


## seine Dudeheit

ups

sorry    

hab nen tipfehler editiert, und dabei wohl das bild verbannt........ 


das mit der festplatte ist geil................

----------


## exkremento

alter jetzt wird´s dann schon lanxam auffällig..

----------


## seine Dudeheit

> alter jetzt wird´s dann schon lanxam auffällig..


du meinst meinen ausgeprägten sinn für humor, oder?

----------


## exkremento

nein ich meine die bilder.. mit den kindern.. und dem was sie tun.. also ich weiss nicht so recht...

----------


## seine Dudeheit

> und dem was sie tun..


ich hab da einfach nur so bilder von kindern gepostet.
ohne jeden hintergedanken und so.   

deine phantasie macht mir angst

----------


## exkremento

> deine phantasie macht mir angst


entschuldige mich bitte.. du brüstest dich hier mit bildern, auf denen kinder in eindeutigen posen abgelichtet sind, und meine phantasie macht dir anxt oder wie??
also das ist dann wohl die höhe sowas... unerhört!

----------


## dermo

der dienst zur allegmeinheit sollte hier nicht übertrieben werden.. und das es als verarsche fürn pethem ist, hab i ma acuh schon an dem   -hauptpost icon gedacht...
doch manche scheinens ja noch immer zu missbrauchen (ja vielleicht ich auch ein paar mal..) 

also wenn wer witzige sachn findn will, soll sie selbst suchen.. und die ganzen "samariter" die hier alles und nichts reinposten meinens zwar nett, bringt aber nur noch mehr "leere" hier rein..
naja, soll jetzt ja nicht falsch rüberkommen..

edith: jaa so a konversation, is scho lustiger und net nur das hin und her-gelinke

----------


## exkremento

weisst eh wie´s ist lucky.. wäre ich nur halb so gleichgültig, könnte ich vielleicht sogar was dazu sagen..

----------


## dermo

tut mir leid, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wie du das meinst..
wahr scheinlich, dass ich auch so einer bin?  
ich muss schon sagen, ich post schon oft nur unnötiges zeugs.. daran heng ich gleich eine aussage, die mir widerspricht an: "dafür sind foren ja da"..
mir is es um die ganzen links(in diesem) gegangen, die man auch leicht selbst suchen/finden oder sonst was kann..
wenn der mensch was witziges haben will, soll er sichs suchen +g+.. gleich wie mitn essen  

egal, will auch nimma viel drum reden..schließlich is der thread dafür auch nicht da..
doch existenzbestimmung muss ja nicht immer die weiterführung sein

----------


## dermo

ic glaub ich sollt echt mal ruhig sein.. ich laber ja grad nur müll

----------


## exkremento

> tut mir leid, ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wie du das meinst..


ich meine damit, dass es mir absolut scheissegal ist, wer hier was in diesen thread reinpostet  
siehst du... ich dulde sogar die kinderpornobilder von "seine dudenheit" (der ärxte nick überhaupt.. aber das nur so nebenbei)

----------


## seine Dudeheit

> ich dulde sogar die kinderpornobilder von "seine dudenheit"


wusste ichs doch, dass dir dabei tierisch einer abgeht  




> der ärxte nick überhaupt.. aber das nur so nebenbei


willst du etwa meine kreativität bei der erstellung eines passenden namens auf dieser domäne der kommunikation in frage stellen?

----------


## exkremento

> wusste ichs doch, dass dir dabei tierisch einer abgeht


was du nicht alles weisst..  





> willst du etwa meine kreativität bei der erstellung eines passenden namens auf dieser domäne der kommunikation in frage stellen?


nein.. nein.. wirklich nicht

----------


## seine Dudeheit

> nein.. nein.. wirklich nicht


puuh 
und ich dachte schon ich müsste mir jetzt gedanken machen, wie ich es dir mit der verbalpeitsche so richtig zurückgeb.

naja, so ein glück

----------


## exkremento

naja.. der nick ist halt so derb, dass mir auch kein scheiss drauf einfällt.... im ernst.. "seine dudeheit" ...fuck! so derb..

----------


## JackTheRipper

na zum glück is "exkrementenwuzi" ned derb

----------


## dermo

oke, denn wie es ausschaut hab ich eh das völlig falsche "vermutet".. da hätte es ein wenig mehr nachdenken meinerseits auch getan.. 
trotzdem find ich die kinderporno bilder gewagt.. der junge der der frau in den ausschnitt schaut..hm was kann man da sagen, außer:"früh übt sich"..  

dudeheit, nachdem ich vermute, dass du the big lebowski schon gesehen hast, hast du sicher auch ein foto vom "falschen hasen" herzuzeigen   +g+.. ein wunderbarer film

----------


## exkremento

> na zum glück is "exkrementenwuzi" ned derb


aso?`dann schau mal her, wie derb jack the ripper sein kann 

www.gayschild.de.vu/jacktheripper

----------


## Da Feinste

De namen passen alleseit froh das alle gute ideen

----------


## solidsnake

sein bruder macht ihn kickbox, weil er die familienehre befleckt hat ... obwohl sich der bruder höchstwahrscheinlich genauso aufführt ... der hat dann aber wohl wieder nen älteren bruder, der ihn dafür kickbox macht ... und der hat wieder nen älteren bruder ... usw. usw. ...

----------


## bergflitzer

> Ich frag mich nur die ganze Zeit warum der so angst vor seinem Bruder hat


ich nimm an, weil sein bruder älter und weiser ist  :Rolleyes:    großer bruder=boss (glaubt er zu sein :Cool:  )    also zumindest probiert der ältere geschwisterteil (meistens...), dass die jüngeren respekt haben sollten und nimm an deswegen macht sich der typ so schnell in die hosennnn :Stick Out Tongue:  

greets

----------


## Pinzgauner

Ich finde den Namen des neuen Norco Mädls Freeride Bikes zum bruellen. Unbedingt das vorletzte Video auf der Seite ansehen und aufpassen wie Darcy den Namen ausspricht. LOL

www.pinkbike.com/news/norco-4Hun-vixa-2009.html

----------


## Freerider92

muhaha
wie kann ma n bike nur so nennen^^

----------


## bergflitzer

das radl besorgts ihr, deswegen heißts so :EEK!:  

ein bike so zu nennen schafft auch nur ah frau :Mr. Orange:

----------


## rembox

soviel ausm bmx bereich zu klauen schafft scheinbar auch nur norco?

----------


## noox

Wema grod beim w******* 
Geht für Fleischfresser besser: 
science.orf.at/science/news/152106

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Der_Erklärbär

wow
schaut euch mal an was ich grad bei Ebay entdeckt habe
cgi.ebay.de/Santa-Cruz-V-10-A...QQcmdZViewItem
 :EEK!:  
schaut sau geil aus
Lg Tom

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> wow
> schaut euch mal an was ich grad bei Ebay entdeckt habe
> cgi.ebay.de/Santa-Cruz-V-10-A...QQcmdZViewItem
>  
> schaut sau geil aus
> Lg Tom


naja....
besonders des "true love" is ja wohl obergay :Embarrassment:

----------


## Der_Erklärbär

Er mag halt sein Radl  :Big Grin:  
aba ich find schon das des gut ausschaut
lg Tom

----------


## Charly82

gebt euch diesen herrlichen mist:

de.youtube.com/watch?v=rXSp8Oi6vYc

a brüller! auch die anderen videos von ihm!

----------


## willivanilli

hehe noch ein klassiker.....;-)
man achte auch auf die details wie das der hemdknopf je tiefer die stimme wird immer weiter geöffnet wird hehe

----------


## mario

www.youtube.com/watch?v=V42xH...eature=related

www.youtube.com/watch?v=p60YwKZCWa8

www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8Dfg1bQ8Fk

----------


## fipsi_k

www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9G27...eature=related

----------


## Freerider92

löl!
geil

----------


## Razfaz

de.youtube.com/watch?v=tUEyYuZkjVI

----------


## fipsi_k

haha! wies geil passt ... sehr gut gmacht ^^

----------


## robert

de.rofl.to/ken-touched-this

----------


## willivanilli

hehe godlike...
de.youtube.com/watch?v=T5vnP91edNw

edit: und nochwas hehe
de.youtube.com/watch?v=FvlJBP...eature=related

----------


## solidsnake

XD 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH17H...eature=related

----------


## pavementjumper

> XD 
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH17H...eature=related


Damn so unendlich mies muss man mal drauf sein.

----------


## downhillbiker112

Hallo ich bin neu hier.ich kenn mich noch nicht so aus und wollte mich hier mal informieren lassen.was sollte ich mir denn für n downhillbike kaufen ?auf was muss ich achten?ich habe schon ein best. ganz gutes:Giant STP Single Speed 08 schaut euch das mal an und sAgt mir schnell ob ichs kaufen soll. :Confused:

----------


## Mathi-rider

Wenn du schnell eine Antwort brauchtst, solltest du einen eigernen Thread erstellen, den in dem drinnen merkts keiner! 
lg mathi

----------


## Flo(w)rider

des STP is kein dh bike, schon gar ned mit single speed. is eher so zum streeten, dirten.

lg

----------


## pavementjumper

:Frown:   Mah und i hab schon gedacht es hat wieder mal wer was lustiges zum Lachen gepostet

----------


## Flo(w)rider

vielleicht hätt des ja auch an witz sein solln vom downhillbike112  :Confused:

----------


## Freerider92

www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmWEtMirhWg
weiss net obs scho gepostet wurde!

----------


## fipu

Ich find das neue Schweizer Tiergesetz lustig. Auf die eine Art ist es sicher gut, aber auch lustig. :Big Grin:  

z.B. hier:
www.blick.ch/news/tierwelt/ni...-allein--99237
www.20min.ch/news/schweiz/story/29013383

oder auch der Goldfisch. Vor dem Töten (wenn er schon fast auf dem Rücken schwimmt), muss man ihn betäuben, dann töten und erst dann darf man ihn im WC beerdingen...

----------


## Freerider92

wie geil is das denn?
wer kommt denn auf so was?

----------


## Doms

wenn man schon wegen der Rechte der Tiere herumschwult dann doch bitte auch bei selbst so kleinen wie unbedeutenden Tierchen wie z.B. Goldfischchen!

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Lustige Fahrräder
funhight.blogspot.com/2008/09...-for-bike.html

----------


## rembox

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=V42xH...eature=related
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=p60YwKZCWa8
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8Dfg1bQ8Fk




Es sollte mal jemand dem Noox bescheid sagen. Angeblich soll der post mitte 2008 gemacht worden sein - mir scheit 2005 da realistischer.

----------


## Vuntzam

> Es sollte mal jemand dem Noox bescheid sagen. Angeblich soll der post mitte 2008 gemacht worden sein - mir scheit 2005 da realistischer.


glaub schon das 2008 passt weil das youtubevideo ist erst seit 2006 on....

----------


## Aca

Hier der Link...hab gerade gefunden.... :EEK!:  

www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html


ich geh dan mal...muss noch ne Runde Dhlen...bevor es zu uns kommt... :Big Grin:  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## 4x_racer

www.myvideo.at/watch/1860631


woher hast du den das kostüm ?? meine mama hatt es geschneidert, voll cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flo(w)rider

> Hier der Link...hab gerade gefunden.... 
> 
> www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html



haha...geil :Big Grin:   :EEK!:

----------


## gamml

Heute per email bekommen:

Nachilfe in Marketing

www.dsohm.com/wp-content/uplo.../marketing.jpg

finds einfach zu geil  :Mr Purple:   :Mr. Blue:   :Mr. Brown:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

lg kle

----------


## Doms

burgenland.orf.at/stories/307441/

----------


## Dr. Dollar

southpark auf deutsch gucken failt übelst, da ca 50% der politschen und ethischen hintergründe durchs übersetzten verloren gehen

----------


## Doms

> www.myvideo.at/watch/1860631


sau geil, ich lieb die folge! 

ja stimmt schon dass auf deutsch die meisten jokes nicht so rüber kommen, aber anderseits werden im englischen die meisten charaktere nur von matt stone und trey parker gesprochen. außerdem tut man sich relativ schwer dass man was versteht...
wiederum find ich das "übersetzte" "wie geil" von der folge lustiger als das original "sieg heil".... ned weil ich a zecke bin sondern weils einfach lustiger is
 :Wink:

----------


## georg

Lauter optische Täuschungen.. echt coole seite im google Ranking weit oben, daher vermutlich gut bekannt. ich habs jetzt erst entdeckt.

www.michaelbach.de/ot/

----------


## JackTheRipper

eigentlich kein blödsinn, eher verdammt geile skills! sorry wenns schon da war  :Redface:  

www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNS7m...eature=related

----------


## mAsKeD

> eigentlich kein blödsinn, eher verdammt geile skills! sorry wenns schon da war  
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNS7m...eature=related


stimmt echt org vor allem der orrge stoppie ohne brakes...echt arg

----------


## mAsKeD

komm einfach nicht hinter den sinn dieses vids vielleicht weil ich die untertitel ned versteh ^^  de.youtube.com/watch?v=l4uD9dsrZ_c

----------


## georg

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HAf_INrFy0  :Box:

----------


## solidsnake

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HAf_INrFy0

 apropos ...   www.collegehumor.com/video:1830296

----------


## georg

The Italian Man Who Went To Malta
www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUQMrgOkS-I

----------


## georg

Unser Chef kam gerade herein und hat folgendes erzählt:

"Der Molterer ist am 28.9.2008 ins Koma gefallen. Nach 10 jahren ist er aufgewacht und der Faymann hat ihn begrüßt. Willi fragt ihn: Was ist denn in den 10 Jahren passiert? Darauf der Faymann: Eigentlich nichts, nur Rapid ist deutscher Meister.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Übrigens: Diesen Freitag ist nicht frei!"

So das Statement unseres Chefs heute morgen.

(Freitag ist Tag der deutschen Einheit für dies nicht wissen sollten).
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

:Lol:

----------


## noox

wie geil! 

Ist zwar sicher vielen bekannt, aber weil's grad dazupasst: ninatheresa.wordpress.com/200...uen-sind-bose/

----------


## r4v3r

Sucht mal jemand für mich den Fehler?!
www.pinkbike.com/video/40266/

Wie schafft der des 180er und 360er auf ne 1,5m hohe Treppe?! I blicks net... :Evil:

----------


## Freaky

klick

 :Lol: 

edit: wieso funzt des verlinken ned  :Mad:

----------


## georg

Google hat einen Index von 2001 zum Suchen online gestellt. www.heise.de/newsticker/Googe...meldung/116793 Also wer wissen will was 2001 von google indiziert wurde, schaut hier -> Google 2001 nach.

Witzig: Wenn man nach _downhill_ sucht ist der zweite Eintrag: Na was?

Downhill Rangers: The Austrian Mountainbike Downhill Site
More than 200 pages of Mountainbike Downhill: Tons of Downhill and Snowscoot
Photos, Pictures from Worldcup Races, Destroyed Parts, Crashes, News, ...
https://www.dh-rangers.com

Die alte Seite ist immer noch im Archiv!  :EEK!: 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

:Big Grin:  Damals war a Hompätsch (ich hasse dieses Wort) mit mehr als 5 Seiten (About Me, My Bike, My Friends, Guestbook, Links) was Besonderes. Deswegen "more than 200 pages..."

schad, dass die erste www.downhillracing.com ist und nicht www.downhill-racing.com  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Also der Forums-Eintrag im Heise Forum hat wirklich ein paar sehenswerte Links:




> *      etwas OT: google hardware im mai 98        * 
> 
> _artistix_      (29 Beiträge seit 25.06.07)   
> 
> web.archive.org/web/199902040....stanford.edu/
> googlehardware.html
> 
> doch sind leider die Pics nicht mehr im Archiv.
> 
> ...

----------


## blackforest

> komm einfach nicht hinter den sinn dieses vids vielleicht weil ich die untertitel ned versteh ^^
> 
> de.youtube.com/watch?v=l4uD9dsrZ_c



ist ne Parodie von "Where the hell ist matt". Schau mal hier nach:

www.wherethehellismatt.com

Ist ein Programmierer, der die Arbeit gekündigt hat und seitdem die Erde bereist. An jedem Ort dreht er dann so ein Tanzvideo. Ziemlich beeindruckend wo der Typ schon überall war.

----------


## mAsKeD

> ist ne Parodie von "Where the hell ist matt". Schau mal hier nach:
> 
> www.wherethehellismatt.com
> 
> Ist ein Programmierer, der die Arbeit gekündigt hat und seitdem die Erde bereist. An jedem Ort dreht er dann so ein Tanzvideo. Ziemlich beeindruckend wo der Typ schon überall war.


na org... Jetz weis ich was ich in da pension mach*gg*

----------


## 4x_racer

Schade das ich keine Gabel mehr mit steckachse habe !!  :Lol:   fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/...pic1803942.jpg

----------


## Mexx

> Schade das ich keine Gabel mehr mit steckachse habe !! 
> 
> fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/...pic1803942.jpg


Na des is echt guad!

----------


## mAsKeD

> Na des is echt guad!


ein freund hat das wirklich gemacht und sich ne alte marzocchi an die wand geschraubt auf seinem örtchen schaut so geil aus....

----------


## georg

Mist, und ich hab geglaubt ich hab eine gute Idee.. dabei gibts das schon hundertmal. Ich brauch einen anderen Klopapierhalter.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mAsKeD

> Mist, und ich hab geglaubt ich hab eine gute Idee.. dabei gibts das schon hundertmal. Ich brauch einen anderen Klopapierhalter.


wie wärs mit nem hinterbau mit steckachse???

----------


## 4x_racer

> wie wärs mit nem hinterbau mit steckachse???



oder einer kurbel?

dann musst du nicht mehr anziehen und hast keine gefahr mehr das das klopapier abreist  :Big Grin:

----------


## mAsKeD

> oder einer kurbel?
> 
> dann musst du nicht mehr anziehen und hast keine gefahr mehr das das klopapier abreist


da könntest ne cannondale lefty auch nehmen!!!

----------


## noox

Wenn man Englisch kann:
www.nbc.com/Saturday_Night_Li...y-open/656281/
www.nbc.com/Saturday_Night_Li...n-open/704042/
www.oculture.com/2008/10/tina...n_round_3.html

----------


## 4x_racer

grad gefunden  :EEK!:  


https://www.downhill-board.com/9386-blaehungen.html

----------


## Freerider92

de.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_HJ1IJWz7Y
Wahnsinn was sich Hummerfahrer so alles erlauben können^^

----------


## Vuntzam

> de.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_HJ1IJWz7YWahnsinn was sich Hummerfahrer so alles erlauben können^^

 die habn ja an volln schattn! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mexx

Na alter Falter!
De san oarg!

----------


## _tom_

das hier hat auch alles an schatten....


www.anleger-fernsehen.de/vide...t_Case.wmv.asx


macht damit was ihr wollt  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Für alle MacGyver Fans: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ed_by_MacGyver
 :Lol:

----------


## mario

> 


es gib wol kan normalen menschen der des lustig findat,oda si deine andren schwupigen links anschaut......... :Confused:

----------


## georg

> es gib wol kan normalen menschen der des lustig findat,oda si deine andren schwupigen links anschaut.........


 Jo mei, mag sein. Is mir aber wurscht.  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 
Solange es dir nicht gefällt, ist es wohl ein Beispiel für guten Geschmack, also mach ich weiter.  :Lol:

----------


## fipu

:Big Grin:  

Kürzlich kam mal ne Folge von den Mythbuster, da haben sie auch versucht, diverse Mac Gyver-Sachen nachzustellen. 

Erstaundlicherweise hat nichts geklappt...

----------


## willivanilli

einfach herrlicher blödsinn ;-)  de.youtube.com/watch?v=QomCoG5nEMY

----------


## Cru Jones

Wuhahaha, wie kann einem nicht auffallen, dass dieser Benutzername auch äusserst ungünstig ausgelegt werden könnte: bighitler.pinkbike.com/ ??? Ich hoffe mal, da steckt wirklich nur Dummheit dahinter...

----------


## fipu

:Big Grin:  Es ist halt nicht jedem geben... :Mr. Orange:

----------


## noox

dass einem des net auffällt... Kann ich mir fast net vorstellen.

----------


## mAsKeD

des is jo org....hahahaha

----------


## r4v3r

ich hätt au noch a weng Blödsinn... 
Frontflip paar Treppen runter :/
www.pinkbike.com/video/28837/

----------


## mAsKeD

> ich hätt au noch a weng Blödsinn... 
> Frontflip paar Treppen runter :/
> www.pinkbike.com/video/28837/


und ohne helm typisch bmxler....

----------


## r4v3r

da kann doch au nix passieren mit den Spielzeugrädern :Rolleyes:

----------


## 4x_racer

> Wuhahaha, wie kann einem nicht auffallen, dass dieser Benutzername auch äusserst ungünstig ausgelegt werden könnte: bighitler.pinkbike.com/ ??? Ich hoffe mal, da steckt wirklich nur Dummheit dahinter...



 :Lol: 

edit: i hau mi o  :Lol:  www.pinkbike.com/video/7835/

----------


## Pinzgauner

www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fo...Article=583809

Also ich würde mich da nicht betroffen fühlen :Twisted:  

Wäre interessant ob ein Gericht die Klage zulassen würde?

Wer von euch stellt sein Montenbyke auch immer ganz "widerlich" ab? :-)

www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fo...Article=583809

Kann das einer der ADMINS in den "ein bisschen blödsinn muss sein" Thread verschieben? THX
_Erledigt lg g._

----------


## mAsKeD

ne schöne gute alte combo von vollflaschen wie in den guten alten zeiten als es noch bitte lächeln gab ach ich vermisse diese sendung *seufz*

www.pinkbike.com/video/10460/

----------


## 4x_racer

> ne schöne gute alte combo von vollflaschen wie in den guten alten zeiten als es noch bitte lächeln gab ach ich vermisse diese sendung *seufz*
> 
> www.pinkbike.com/video/10460/



 :Lol:  was änliches ist jeden do um 20.15 auf super rtl "ups die pannen show"

----------


## mAsKeD

auch ganz nett überhaupt der wallride von dem typen mitn roten trikot....

tja bahn sport ist mord  :Wink: 

www.pinkbike.com/video/32503/

----------


## 4x_racer

> auch ganz nett überhaupt der wallride von dem typen mitn roten trikot....
> 
> tja bahn sport ist mord 
> 
> www.pinkbike.com/video/32503/



göttlicher Wallride

ps:Sieht aus als hätte er einen Bunny Hop dazu gemacht  :Lol:

----------


## mAsKeD

> göttlicher Wallride
> 
> ps:Sieht aus als hätte er einen Bunny Hop dazu gemacht


ja und des laufrad was durch die gegend fliegt ist auch geil

----------


## Vuntzam

mist pinkbike geht ned.....

----------


## Doms

www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUEyYuZkjVI :Big Grin:

----------


## Aca

ich frag mich wie der den fus da reingebracht hat...? :Big Grin: 


www.pinkbike.com/photo/2348654/

----------


## 4x_racer

de.youtube.com/watch?v=mDf3Gw...ture=related:D

----------


## wasn los hier

de.youtube.com/watch?v=uoxcZiWK79c



hier kann sich selbst der hill noch ne scheibe abschneiden  :Big Grin:

----------


## fipu

Wird wohl keiner hier herinnen verstehen, aber trotzdem...

Die Originalfassungen von:

Die Ritter der Kokosnuss...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB6a2...eature=related

Rambo Teil 1, 2 und 3

www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUKVK...eature=related
www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZgsI...eature=related
www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAHHX_3HbwA

----------


## wasn los hier

dem einen oder anderen vielleicht schon bekannt, aber saulustig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

wuhahaha  :Lol:

----------


## klamsi

hahaha...genial

----------


## Poison :)

> eine mensch kann DUSCH machen, für ganze mensch besser andere fleisch
> 
> die menschen nicht mehr in friedhof rein sondern in magen rein.....


muhahahaha, i bock erm ned  :Big Grin:

----------


## cyberuhu

"die Menschenfleisch ist besser sauber..."

Gottseidank bin i Vegetarier  :Big Grin: 


"ich habe noch nicht gegessen, aber ich weiss wie schmeckt"  :Rolleyes:

----------


## fipsi_k

geiles video (stand grad in mtb news im rss-feed)
nyx.at/bikeboard/show_video.p...ements&e=16687

----------


## Pinzgauner

Der Artikel selbst ist ja eher traurig aber die Subüberschrift "Nischendasein" fand ich zum in die Hose pissen  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

:Stick Out Tongue:  Stermann & Grissemann - Trauer um Jörg Haider www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGMDTp5YLqE  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dolcho

ich glaub ich zieh auch in den irak. 
jedem primaten der zu langsam fährt oder ständig bremst:  ZACK  
so sollst sein !

----------


## robert

de.youtube.com/watch?v=fKK933KK6Gg

----------


## Freerider92

www.myvideo.de/watch/1304828/Kueken

----------


## fipsi_k

hahaha ... zuu zach  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mexx

Hehehe.... 
Klatsch!

----------


## MC Novalis

mööördeeeeer!!!

----------


## smOoh

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xez9ZpCpoQw

wer nicht kann geht langsam!

----------


## Brody

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xez9ZpCpoQw
> 
> wer nicht kann geht langsam!


boaaa :EEK!:  
wie die abging

----------


## cyberuhu

www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgZfE...eature=related

Wie recht sie hat...

----------


## Brody

des wurde glaub schon mal gepostet. beim zähl thread. extrem geil aber gestellt :Wink:

----------


## cyberuhu

> des wurde glaub schon mal gepostet. beim zähl thread. extrem geil aber gestellt


hab ich mir im Nachhinein jetzt eigentlich auch gedacht...

War zum Schluss schon ein bisschen geschauspielert.

----------


## noox

Wem fällt so ein Scheiß  :Big Grin:  ein:
de.youtube.com/watch?v=cfnbYfN9_VA

----------


## robert

Weiß nicht obs schon da war

de.youtube.com/watch?v=1UaJWzw79GI&eurl

----------


## noox

Krank - keine Ahnung was der hat...

des schaut auch schräg aus: de.youtube.com/watch?v=n4vwxLGH43M&NR=1

----------


## fipsi_k

jaja die weihnachtszeit naht, da dürfen die weihnachtsgrüße - in welcher Form auch immer - nicht fehlen:
de.youtube.com/watch?v=T9uC1lqGBXs

----------


## Freerider92

LOL!wie geht des? fake?

----------


## fipsi_k

ja scheint schon so, vor allem weil meiner ansicht nach nicht ins mundstück "bläst" sondern hinten rein ... trotzdem find ichs geil ^^

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xez9ZpCpoQw
> 
> wer nicht kann geht langsam!


Die fette sau hätte da oben am hügel gleich notgeschlachtet werden sollen!

so was darf ja net wahr sein.....

----------


## 4x_racer

> Die fette sau hätte da oben am hügel gleich notgeschlachtet werden sollen!
> 
> so was darf ja net wahr sein.....




hahahhahahahaha 
der hund draht auf  :Twisted:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> hahahhahahahaha 
> der hund draht auf


stimmt ja- diese fetten kinder gehören bewegt und sollen net so viel fressen - und vor allem net wie quieken wie ein schwein!!!!!

----------


## stephan-

Die benimmt sich eben so wie sie aussieht. Was hast du erwartet?

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Wem fällt so ein Scheiß  ein:
> de.youtube.com/watch?v=cfnbYfN9_VA


Saugeil da Zobbel liegt no auf der Kommodn :Mrgreen:

----------


## 4x_racer

Ein Pole erstattet Anzeige  :Lol: 


www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH8cZVhRaQs

----------


## Freerider92

einfach hammer!

----------


## 4x_racer

> einfach hammer!

 
Ja - hab grad noch was geiles gefunden  www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1hnKdblyJk

----------


## petergaper

Hallo

Jungs ihr seht das viel zu eng da mitn Schlachten bei dem geschreihe da ist schon ok.Aber nen bissel Fett schadet nie :Smile: .

Hier nen Bild bei meinem Trip in Florida



und eins nach dem Pudding



(Hatte nen bissel langeweile :Smile:  )

Mfg Peter

----------


## r4v3r

de.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ6kqkcXRC8

----------


## Freerider92

video.gmx.net/watch/3688591/W..._rollen_sollte

----------


## MC Novalis

der is so richtig ein-detoniert:

video.gmx.net/watch/4131192/D...st_gefaehrlich

sicha a ned schlecht:

video.gmx.net/watch/3777132/Reporter_Salto

----------


## JackTheRipper

was macht ma mit seinem computer, wenn er nicht das tut was er soll?

sprengen! und zwar mit 30g rowodyn.

ps: hab die ausbildung zum sprengbefugten gemacht, also nix illegales!  :Wink:

----------


## grisch

> was macht ma mit seinem computer, wenn er nicht das tut was er soll?
> 
> sprengen! und zwar mit 30g rowodyn.
> 
> ps: hab die ausbildung zum sprengbefugten gemacht, also nix illegales!


mocht ma echt angst, dass ma zeitweise nur a paar meter auseinander wohnen  :EEK!:

----------


## JackTheRipper

> mocht ma echt angst, dass ma zeitweise nur a paar meter auseinander wohnen



konnst di scho moi auf silvester freuen  :Twisted:

----------


## mAsKeD

> konnst di scho moi auf silvester freuen


gibts eigentli ne möglichkeit auf einem acker so zu sprengen das dirts entstehen *hehe*

----------


## JackTheRipper

> gibts eigentli ne möglichkeit auf einem acker so zu sprengen das dirts entstehen *hehe*



sicha geht des!

25kg lambrit kosten ca. 30€, damit kannst da schöne löcha machen  :Wink:  der ackerbesitzer sollt halt einverstanden sein  :Beer:

----------


## 4x_racer

> mocht ma echt angst, dass ma zeitweise nur a paar meter auseinander wohnen





> konnst di scho moi auf silvester freuen


Haha JackTheStripper  :Twisted:   :Yay2:

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Haha JackTheStripper



muss ma dein zusammenhangsloses kommentar verstehen? i glaub du hast mal wieder kan plan um was es geht...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Brody

> muss ma dein zusammenhangsloses kommentar verstehen? i glaub du hast mal wieder kan plan um was es geht...


glaub ich auch :Big Grin:

----------


## Vuntzam

> sicha geht des!
> 
> 25kg lambrit kosten ca. 30€, damit kannst da schöne löcha machen  der ackerbesitzer sollt halt einverstanden sein


kommst amal vorbei wenn i an dirtpark machn will??

----------


## dh.fr.fiebre

CEDRIC RULES    :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## JackTheRipper

> kommst amal vorbei wenn i an dirtpark machn will??

 
kommt drauf an wo wunderland is und was du zahlst  :Wink:  und ob du einen grund hast wo der besitzer mit den sprengarbeiten einverstanden is.

----------


## MC Novalis

wie geil isn des! woher bekomm i des zeug? *habenwollen*

----------


## JackTheRipper

> wie geil isn des! woher bekomm i des zeug? *habenwollen*


du bekommst das zeug gar ned. wennst an sprengbefugten schein machst, dann kannst dir das beim sprengstoffverschleisser kaufen. da gibts mehrere in ö. aber ohne den schein geht gar nix.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MC Novalis

sprengstoff-befugten-schein hab i leider keinen. hab nur eine  3-wöchige sprengausbildung absolviert als i damals beim heer bei die pioniere war.
was kost denn so ein schein? ... mal interessenhalber  :Stick Out Tongue:  

ansonsten ergibt kaliumpermanganat + glycolalkohol im richtigen "behältnis" auch eine hübsches loch im boden  :Twisted:

----------


## JackTheRipper

> sprengstoff-befugten-schein hab i leider keinen. hab nur eine  3-wöchige sprengausbildung absolviert als i damals beim heer bei die pioniere war.
> was kost denn so ein schein? ... mal interessenhalber  
> 
> ansonsten ergibt kaliumpermanganat + glycolalkohol im richtigen "behältnis" auch eine hübsches loch im boden



hab den über einen spezl vom jagdkommando "günstig" bekommen. normal kostet der 600-700 flocken. wennst wirklich interesse hättest könnt ich da vielleicht was organisieren. alles weitere aber über pm!

zum zweiten teil: oder ein loch in der hand.
selbstgebasteltes ist meistens nicht handhabungssicher und saugefährlich! davon rate ich dringend ab!

----------


## MC Novalis

danke für das angebot. werd das mal überdenken, und meld mich dann bei dir ... 

zum zweiten teil: hab nicht selber hand angelegt beim scharf machen unserer bastelei. hab gefilmt.
aber es is eine relativ langsame reaktion. dauert ca.20-25 sekunden. dafür gibts danach an ordentlichen rums ...  haben vorher kleinere tests gemacht, damit ma es risiko "möglichst klein" halten und möglichst sicher sein konnten dass uns nicht sofort beim scharf machen um die ohren flog. aber an sich hast schon recht. haben solcherlei experimente seitdem nicht mehr gemacht.

----------


## 4x_racer

Sprengschein...  :Wink:   
Da fahrst einfach nach Tschechien und kurz nach der Grenze bekommst das Zeug ohne Schein, nur mit Geld, sogar minderjährige  :Yay:   :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

> Da fahrst einfach nach Tschechien und kurz nach der Grenze bekommst das Zeug ohne Schein, nur mit Geld, sogar minderjährige


mhm...und damit kanst dir dann a paar schweizerkracher kaufen gehen.... :Wink:

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Sprengschein...  
> 
> Da fahrst einfach nach Tschechien und kurz nach der Grenze bekommst das Zeug ohne Schein, nur mit Geld, sogar minderjährige



alter falter... kannst du auch mal was schreiben ohne mist von dir zu geben?

----------


## georg

Gebet zum Tage..
 :Lol:

----------


## Freerider92

der letzte Part is der Hammer :Big Grin:   :Lol:

----------


## JackTheRipper

geiler song: www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZua7YcxdoU

----------


## grisch

> geiler song: www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZua7YcxdoU



texta is scho geil; hob von de nu ka anziges richtig produziertes video gsehn, mocht's halt wirklich speziell. wia woa am ofong der sotz mit "de bifke..."  :Big Grin:

----------


## michlfeit

die szene is so geil:  de.youtube.com/watch?v=eRr8cIffiPE

----------


## solidsnake

> geiler song: www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZua7YcxdoU


geiler song: www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6r1GrApjiM

----------


## fipsi_k

weiss nicht obs schon da war, aber DAS ist ein lake jump!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRtBDuoHwyI

----------


## robert

Noch besser, erst über Wasser fahren und dann ins Wasser springen. Werd mir Teil 6 auf alle Fälle holen.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7iRP...eature=related

----------


## Pinzgauner

> weiss nicht obs schon da war, aber DAS ist ein lake jump!
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRtBDuoHwyI


"toughest chicken in the world!!"  :Big Grin: 

Des macht an Tuscher: www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsYLx...eature=related

----------


## dh.fr.fiebre

der teichjump is echt geil.
Will aumal sowas machen,
macht sicher nen derben spass. :Mr. Brown:

----------


## Dr. Dollar

ja, vorallem wenns die ganzen idioten so wie blonde göre im video voll auf duie schnauze haut

----------


## dh.fr.fiebre

joaaa  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## JackTheRipper

www.myvideo.at/watch/5550631
kleine aktion von heute...  :Twisted:

----------


## Freerider92

Jawooolh
so gehts^^

----------


## Dr. Dollar

was seits denn ihr für hillbillys

----------


## gamml

> www.myvideo.at/watch/5550631
> kleine aktion von heute...


"Mit Calgonit wäre Ihnen, das nicht passiert!"  :Mr Purple:   :Mr. Blue:   :Mrgreen:  


lg kle

----------


## MC Novalis

> www.myvideo.at/watch/5550631
> kleine aktion von heute...


GENIAL !!!   :Twisted:    was war des jetz für ein zeug?

----------


## JackTheRipper

das war 1kg rowodyn.

----------


## MC Novalis

mit lunte gezunden oder el. ?

----------


## JackTheRipper

mit einer zeitzündschnur. deshalb sieht man vorher auch den rauch.

----------


## MC Novalis

jetzt wo du es sagst ...  :Wink:

----------


## Dr. Dollar

du solltest detektiv werden

----------


## 4x_racer

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssVLM6q6Ujo  :Twisted:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> weiss nicht obs schon da war, aber DAS ist ein lake jump!
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRtBDuoHwyI


So geils wies die Schnut auf die Fresse haut!!! :Twisted:

----------


## unterstinkenbrunn-rules

www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmK_8nji-ZQ

ahaha der track is irgendwie hoat

"pervers,rooftop und aus,schluss,pasta- versuchst du uns zu batteln bist du weg wie natascha :EEK!:  "

----------


## mAsKeD

> So geils wies die Schnut auf die Fresse haut!!!


123 eine mopserei....

----------


## r4v3r

zum Thema Wassersport... sowas brauch ich au!de.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ8vQ7Naxzo&NR=1

----------


## noox

Sehr geil... aber besser im Wasser: 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsEiCNY0crc&NR=1

----------


## Vuntzam

> zum Thema Wassersport... 
> sowas brauch ich au!
> de.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ8vQ7Naxzo&NR=1


des is aber auch irrsinnig gut gefilmt find ich!

----------


## Freerider92

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC7JfjViFH8&NR=1
der is gscheid hoch!^^

----------


## Brody

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC7JfjViFH8&NR=1
> der is gscheid hoch!^^


ziemlich geil
is aber ne frau die dort durch die luft fliegt :Wink:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

für alle Scooter-Freunde:  www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yQwl1ScE0Q

----------


## 4x_racer

> für alle Scooter-Freunde:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yQwl1ScE0Q


Is schon alt aber wenn man scho dabei sind
www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3epY...eature=related

----------


## georg

Der Dienstweihnachtsbaum - Dwbm
 :Mr Purple:

----------


## solidsnake

> Der Dienstweihnachtsbaum - Dwbm


hehehehe  :Mrgreen:

----------


## Poison :)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpIAcRkbS6Q

 :Yeah That: 

zu geil  :Mr Purple:

----------


## Brody

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpIAcRkbS6Q
> 
> 
> 
> zu geil


was geht denn bei dem für ein beat eh? :Big Grin:  
hammer geil

----------


## klamsi

wuhahahaha  :Twisted: 

des is ja a fein...und vor allem zur jahreszeit passend  :Wink:  => www.youtube.com/watch?v=qquRD...eature=related

----------


## Razfaz

Knackig!  :Big Grin:  

de.youtube.com/watch?v=-pSKJ0hO6mk

----------


## Freerider92

autsch^^! derb

----------


## fipsi_k

hahahaa schmeiss mich weg!

wird wahrscheinloch auch schon bekannt sein:
de.youtube.com/watch?v=1UaJWzw79GI
de.youtube.com/watch?v=pFlcqWQVVuU

----------


## Pinzgauner

> hahahaa schmeiss mich weg!
> 
> wird wahrscheinloch auch schon bekannt sein:
> de.youtube.com/watch?v=1UaJWzw79GI
> de.youtube.com/watch?v=pFlcqWQVVuU


So würd ich mich freuen wenn ich zu Weihnachten a neichs Radl kriag :Big Grin:

----------


## solidsnake

> So würd ich mich freuen wenn ich zu Weihnachten a neichs Radl kriag

 dann bitte gleich das video posten  :Mrgreen:

----------


## Vuntzam

> hahahaa schmeiss mich weg!
> 
> wird wahrscheinloch auch schon bekannt sein:
> de.youtube.com/watch?v=1UaJWzw79GI
> de.youtube.com/watch?v=pFlcqWQVVuU



des kind geht ab wie a zapferl!, i glaub i stirb...... :Mr. Orange:

----------


## Freerider92

wow! endgeil wie die abgehn :Big Grin:

----------


## Tobias

für die stillste Zeit im Joahr:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtk0it6dapA

----------


## Poison :)

yeah, tobi im interview  :Yay:

----------


## klamsi

hahaha....agsoffn muass ma sei  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Dass einem da noch soviel scheiss einfällt. Aber gut gesprochen der junge Mann!

----------


## Vuntzam

> für die stillste Zeit im Joahr:
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtk0it6dapA


Strache???  :Big Grin:

----------


## 4x_racer

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mfaWL978lg  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kinderradlfahrer

is schon ein bissl älter aber ich bin erst vor kurzem drüber gestolpert. 

trackmill.com/free-rider-2/Tr...63?mapid=91063

trackmill.com/free-rider-2/Tracks/33664

unter "search tracks" gibts so ziemlich jeden blödsinn. also für alle die zuviel zeit haben  :Big Grin:

----------


## klamsi

fein fein  :Smile:  erinnert mi stark an linrider...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcu8ZdJ2dQo

----------


## Kinderradlfahrer

> fein fein  erinnert mi stark an linrider...
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcu8ZdJ2dQo


haha, stoarkes video!

----------


## Aca

:Big Grin: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SDec...eature=channel

----------


## klamsi

Wenn Menschen fad ist dann gibts meistens unsinnige Gesetze:

orf.at/090105-33502/index.html

 :Lol:

----------


## Freerider92

hahaha
wie geil is das denn! :Big Grin:

----------


## Vuntzam

sowas lächerliches wie dieses gesetz habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört!

----------


## r4v3r

de.youtube.com/watch?v=abuNBokc-XA  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freerider92

hahaha! des is echt ma geil!

----------


## MC Novalis

so a ding brauch ich auch! mal schauen welchen raum ich bei mir zu hause dafür umbau ... hehehe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## prossara

Ha.. ich hab auch einen aber nicht soooo groß lol^^

----------


## JackTheRipper

zwar kein blödsinn, aber geil:  


vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_...=&fullscreen=1

hoff das war noch nicht...

----------


## gamml

> zwar kein blödsinn, aber geil:
> 
> 
> vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_...=&fullscreen=1
> 
> hoff das war noch nicht..


Des is wirklich da hamma! Is des nit aus "Seven Sunny Days" oder so? :Confused: 


hehe weiß gar nit ob i des posten soll, i finds aber einfach zu lustig:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8...eature=channel

www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvjDr...eature=channel

aber die anderen Videos von dem Typen sein a Mega

www.youtube.com/watch?v=epUIR...eature=channel


www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVcyN...eature=channel

und 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=15S0g...eature=channel

k.A. obs euch a so geht aber i griag mi nimma ein vor lachen 

 :Mr Purple:  :Mr. Blue:  :Mr. Brown:  :Mrgreen:  :Busted: 


lg kle

----------


## Razfaz

de.youtube.com/watch?v=fW1-h5BS2XI

----------


## r4v3r

> zwar kein blödsinn, aber geil:  
> 
> 
> vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_...=&fullscreen=1
> 
> hoff das war noch nicht...


Aber richtig krass und vorallem wie knapp die über den Boden gleiten übel!!!

----------


## DarkSecret

www.youtube.com/watch?v=22UKeSQ67Wo  www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjvyK...eature=related  www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8lROF2oxqk [Sam hill auf dem Motorrad  :Big Grin: ]

----------


## JackTheRipper

freecaster.tv/1000003_1006840

----------


## fipsi_k

also das find ich mal geil:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_HXUhShhmY

----------


## r4v3r

hhhmm ein großer Spielplatz... Scotty Cranmers Haus...
freecaster.com/1000002_1006813

----------


## downtohell

Respektable Leistung: :Big Grin: 
www.wimp.com/travistricycle/

----------


## fipsi_k

boa das ist echt mal heftig!
blöde frage, aber was will der eine skater, dens dann fein auf die fresse haut?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> boa das ist echt mal heftig!
> blöde frage, aber was will der eine skater, dens dann fein auf die fresse haut?


Sieht so aus als hätte der eine Helmkamera am Kopf. Wollte vermutlich filmen. (Falls dein Frage nicht ohnehin sarkastisch gemeint war).

----------


## noox

Wäre interessant, wann er das gemacht hat. Weil seine Sponsoren hätten auch a Freude, wenn er sich bei so am Schaß weh tut (und es hat ja ziemlich knapp ausgeschaut) und dann nicht FMX oder jetzt Rally fahren kann...

----------


## xxFRESHxx

das ist aus nitro circus 6, also 2008. der erste versuch war noch eine ganze nummer heftiger. zu wenig rotation und mit dem vorderrad hängen geblieben. aber wenn man sich die anderen aktionen anschaut die der teilweise bringt bekommt man das gefühlt, dass die möglichen konsequenzen entweder ihm oder seinen sponsoren wurscht sind.

----------


## fipsi_k

!!! absolut unfassbar!
www.youtube.com/watch?v=eORRvfCzjcg

----------


## Poison :)

tough  :EEK!:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

:EEK!:  :EEK!: 
...und ich war froh, dass ich das Jojo wieder in die Ausgangsposition gebracht hab...  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Freerider92

ach du sche**e! wie gehts des denn?? :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## georg

Keine Ahnung wie alt das schon ist, aber ich finds geil: Platzieren eines Sprengsatzes im Hang und Sprengung der Lawine


So geil, heh!

 :Devil:   :Lol: 

edit: Der Jojotyp is ma nimmer wurscht!  :EEK!:

----------


## fipu

> Keine Ahnung wie alt das schon ist, aber ich finds geil: Platzieren eines Sprengsatzes im Hang und Sprengung der Lawine 
> So geil, heh!


Noch nicht so alt...
Macht ihr das in Österreich etwa nicht so? In der Schweiz ist das ganz normal so. :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinzgauner

der Jojo Typ schaut drein wie ein Roboter! Aber ich würde gerne mein Bike so beherschen wie der sein Jojo :Embarrassment:

----------


## Cru Jones

> * 	 ein bisschen blödsinn muss sein*


 dachte sich wohl auch Lara Gut 15 Sekunden vor dem Start zum WM-Super G: www.sf.tv/sfsport/artikel.php...id=20090204-04 (runterscrollen bis zu "Lara Guts Scherze im Starthaus." in der rechten Spalte)

----------


## solidsnake

> Wäre interessant, wann er das gemacht hat. Weil seine Sponsoren hätten auch a Freude, wenn er sich bei so am Schaß weh tut (und es hat ja ziemlich knapp ausgeschaut) und dann nicht FMX oder jetzt Rally fahren kann...


schau dir mal die Nitro Circus Reihen an  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Österreichs Sportrepoerter im Skirausch:  :Wink:  sz-magazin.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/27956

----------


## xxFRESHxx

super  :Big Grin:  vom assinger gibts aber noch bessere highlights.
der is quasi der rob warner der ski sport kommentatoren

----------


## willivanilli

und auch mal wieder was lustiges was iirgendwo im netz rumgeistert ;-)

Der Freerider gehört eindeutig der Gruppe der Säugetiere an. Er ist verwandt mit dem Gemeinen Kreuzlandbiker (Tristus memmalis) und dem Irren Downhiller (Adrenalinus crassus). Besonders äusserlich ähnelt er dem Irren Downhiller, mit dem er häufig verwechselt wird.
Verbreitung: Das Habitat des Freeriders erstreckt sich von Nord nach Süd sowie von Ost nach West. Hauptverbreitung sind die Singletrails. Vorkommen: Wald und Wiese, des öfteren auch in kargen Felsgebirgen und Steppenlandschaften.. Vorwiegend in der subalpinen Stufe, stellenweise aber bis hinauf in die nivale Gebirgsstufe über 2500m.ü.M.
Pro Paar werden durchschnittlich 1-3 Junge von beiden Eltern grossgezogen. Im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Säugetieren kann der Freerider nicht von Geburt auf "gehen". Er erlernt dies erst im Verlaufe der Jahre, meistens erst nach dem Erreichen des zwölften Altersjahres. Die Brunftzeit erstreckt sich von Anfangs Januar bis Ende Dezember. Während dieser Zeit der erhöhten Aktivität sollte der Freerider keinesfalls bei der Ausübung seiner Tätigkeiten gestört werden. Der Balzruf klingt demjenigen eines Menschen verdammt ähnlich.
Freerider ernähren sich hauptsächlich von Singletrails, im speziellen von Sprüngen, Anliegern und Pfützen. Obwohl es sich beim Freerider um eine äusserst schlaue und gewiefte Lebensform handelt und er meistens im Rudel vorkommt, hat auch er seine natürlichen Feinde.Dabei handelt es sich insbesondere um den Besoffenen Jäger (Alkus totalis) und den Dummen Gaul (Wieherus schrekus). Beide gehören zum niederen Tierreich und gefährden den Freerider mehr oder weniger unbewusst. Im Gegensatz zum Freerider sind die Singletrails lediglich Gastwirte des Besoffenen Jägers und des Dummen Gauls.
Die beiden Parasiten gefährden aber dennoch den Fortbestand des Freeriders erheblich da dieser erst ganz am Schluss der Nahrungskette steht. Der Freerider ist als wichtiger Bewohner der heutigen Natur- und Kulturlandschaft ein unerlässliches Bindeglied zwischen dem Ökosystem Singletrail und dem traditionellen Erholungsgewerbe, sprich dem Wandern. Durch die fleissigen Freerider wird auch in Zukunft der Fortbestand der Singletrails ständig gewährleistet sein und der raschen Voranschreitung der Sukzession bis hin zur Klimaxvegetation entgegengewirkt. Der Freeriderbestand scheint sich nach einer Stagnationsphase Mitte der neunziger Jahre wieder leicht zum Positiven entwickelt zu haben. Eine aktuelle Bestandesschätzung lässt sich zur Zeit in der Schweiz noch nicht ermitteln, da es sich bei der Bikologie im Allgemeinen noch um eine relativ junge Wissenschaft handelt. Eine aproximative relative Bestandesschätzung kommt aber zum Schluss, dass sich der Freerider in den letzten zehn Jahren von "kaum vorhanden" bereits zu "sehr selten vorkommend" entwickelt hat. Trotzdem handelt es sich dabei nach wie vor um eine rote Liste Art. Der Fortbestand des Freeriders wird vom Zustand und der Bewirtschaftung der heimischen Singletrails abhängen. Da es sich aber im Gegensatz zum Besoffenen Jäger und dem Dummen Gaul um eine sehr anpassungsfähige Art handelt, ist weiterhin auf eine positive Bestandesentwicklung zu hoffen.

----------


## georg

_Kreuzlandbiker_.. göttlich.. fast so gut wie _Neun Zoll Nägel_
 :Big Grin:   :Way To Go:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: Adrenalinus crassus  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
wie heißt eigentlich der Freerider auf Latein???

willivanilli der Text is genial
Predikat: sehr epfehlenswert

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Keine Ahnung wie alt das schon ist, aber ich finds geil: Platzieren eines Sprengsatzes im Hang und Sprengung der Lawine
> 
> 
> So geil, heh!
> 
>  
> 
> edit: Der Jojotyp is ma nimmer wurscht!


ich kannte das schon, finds auch sehr genial  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## JackTheRipper

wieder mal ein bisschen blödsinn von uns:

das war unser crashcar...



und so haben wir es entsorgt...  :Twisted: 



das waren 5kg rowodyn...  :Smash: 



öl und andere flüssigkeiten sind vorher natürlich entfernt worden!

----------


## DarkSecret

Grad gefunden. 
Finds einfach nur geil  :Big Grin:    www.pinkbike.com/video/58104/

----------


## Freerider92

wurde erst vor kurzem gepostet :Wink:

----------


## Marvin Tille

NEIN, bei dem davor hat er ihn nicht gestanden  :Wink:  Und der Skater/Kameramann ist auch rüber gekommen  :Cool:

----------


## Freerider92

@Marvin
guckst du bei Post 1857 :Wink:  :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## willivanilli

uuuund schon wieder mal was lustiges bzw ich glaube daran sollte sich der koch als vater nicht uuunbedingt ein beispiel nehmen....

www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-bNunsWkIw

is doch immer wieder erstaunlich was man alles findet wenn man eigentlich lernen sollte ;-)

----------


## fipsi_k

> uuuund schon wieder mal was lustiges bzw ich glaube daran sollte sich der koch als vater nicht uuunbedingt ein beispiel nehmen....
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-bNunsWkIw
> 
> is doch immer wieder erstaunlich was man alles findet wenn man eigentlich lernen sollte ;-)


shit, wollt ich auch grad posten ... ließt auch die spiegel news hm? =)

dem gehts ganz schön dreckig  :Stick Out Tongue:  aber was is das für ein dad, der sowas ins netz stellt?

----------


## georg

Sie sind wieder da!!  :Big Grin:   :Lol:

----------


## fipsi_k

alter schwede!
wie des genau passt! 
hammer  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

und wie das passt...
da muss man ganz genau schauen, wer wer ist... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vuntzam

www.explosm.net/db/files/Comi...-than-thou.png

----------


## Das_Viech

> uuuund schon wieder mal was lustiges bzw ich glaube daran sollte sich der koch als vater nicht uuunbedingt ein beispiel nehmen....
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-bNunsWkIw
> 
> is doch immer wieder erstaunlich was man alles findet wenn man eigentlich lernen sollte ;-)


geil, was der nimmt brauch ich auch  :Twisted:

----------


## r4v3r

ich hätt da au noch was  :Big Grin: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_ofgD19-d8"]YouTube - turborider police radar ghostrider[/ame]


Edit: Ists eigentlich normal, dass wenn ich a YouTube Link Post, dass Automatisch a Player auftaucht in meinem Post und net der Link?
Bei den anderen Posts wo Youtube Links drin sind zeigts mir ganz normal an? Also sprich nur den Link,,,

----------


## DarkSecret

Ein Klassiker  :Smile:

----------


## noox

> Edit: Ists eigentlich normal, dass wenn ich a YouTube Link Post, dass Automatisch a Player auftaucht in meinem Post und net der Link?
> Bei den anderen Posts wo Youtube Links drin sind zeigts mir ganz normal an? Also sprich nur den Link,,,


Ich hab das mal getestet und vorübergehend wieder deaktiviert. Muss ich noch etwas korrigieren. Übrigens: Mit Klick auf die Überschrift über das Video kommst du auf die Ursprungs-Seite.

----------


## georg

Grad per Mail gekriegt, das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:

 :Big Grin:

----------


## JackTheRipper

check ich irgendwie ned  :Confused:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

vl braucht man den text von der Email dazu...

----------


## DarkSecret

Ganz alt aber immer noch geil  :Big Grin:   www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6eLrGJ_V80

----------


## Freerider92

ein klassiker^^

----------


## DarkSecret

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE_cCTHKwvQ

Ich liebe die  :Smile:

----------


## Pinzgauner

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekQ_Ja02gTY

Viel geiler als dies aalglatten Bennie Reich und Co Typen;-)

----------


## georg

> check ich irgendwie ned


 Das Logo von Columbus kennts ihr ned? Naja, macht nix..

----------


## sorris

www.theonion.com/content/node...embedded_video  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> www.theonion.com/content/node...embedded_video


So geil!

Sucking fucking goddam peace of shit!

Amis stößt so eine Sprache ja eher ab aber ich finds irgendwie "cute" :Cool:

----------


## DarkSecret

www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDEJG...e=channel_page

Paar geile sachen dabei  :Big Grin:

----------


## willivanilli

mal wieder über was gestolpert.... man gebe sich nur den titel ;-)

www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,599542,00.html

----------


## georg

Ist zwar schon uuuuuuralt aber immer wieder nett..

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

:EEK!:  böse   :Lol:

----------


## Vuntzam

wie wahr, wie wahr! =)

----------


## DarkSecret

:Yeah That:

----------


## r4v3r

autsch.de/39494/moechte_nochmal_kind_sein/  :Wink:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

wie wahr, wie wahr
als kind hatte man es immer leichter...

----------


## noox

Bis zum Ende ansehen: wimp.com/pentrick/

----------


## fipsi_k

es kennt ja bestimmt jeder von euch die heineken werbung mit dem begehbaren kühlschrank (www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1ZZreXEqSY).
endlich eine anleitung wie man sich so etwas selbst bauen kann, ohne einen raum der wohnung verschwenden zu müssen  :Stick Out Tongue: 
siehe hier:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9_FT6aero4

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

:Yeah That: 
wohnraumerweiterung auf eine etwas andere art :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Yellow: 

muss ich auch mal bei mir daheim ausprobieren...

----------


## Pinzgauner

Keep boxing....  www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wNrB_V3PFc&NR=1

----------


## Pinzgauner

Von der Webseite (und vor allem von der Sprache) kann man ja halten was mann will aber das Foto find ich ziemlich gelungen:

icanhascheezburger.com/2009/0...in-last-night/

----------


## willivanilli

und wer kennt das nicht ;-)
"warum steht das koks auch immer neben dem persil"

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ptu1Mlhvco

----------


## r4v3r

Abwrackprämie: Tausende Radfahrer nerven Behörde

www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/...528277,00.html

Haha, fehlen dann zwar immer noch 1 - 2 tausend Euro für a gscheides Rad. Wäre aber immerhin schon mal ein Anfang  :Smile:

----------


## fipu

Könnte zwar auch in den Tread "Radtransporter".

Test vom Automagazin Grip. Zwei Pick-Up's gegeneinander. Ape 50 vs. Ford F650... :Big Grin: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=66O4j5halIo

Ganzer Test:
www.rtl2.de/15380.html, unten Ford 650 vs. Ape anklicken

----------


## noox

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyIW_me8Hrk

----------


## sorris

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyIW_me8Hrk


hahahahahahahahahahahahah xD

----------


## Freerider92

lol lol lol lol! wie geil

----------


## fipsi_k

böse verarschung  :Big Grin: 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IhXuR7rmRI

----------


## Pinzgauner

Overshot :Wink:   www.pinkbike.com/video/43888/

----------


## JackTheRipper

Mal wieder was von uns  :Busted: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCUy_W_Y2e0&fmt=18

----------


## pAz

hehe  :Wink:

----------


## smOoh

www.youtube.com/watch?v=81szj...layer_embedded

----------


## willivanilli

mein absoluter lieblingslehrer für geschichte.... stand up comedy vom feinsten hehe

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur8yzR8fKA0

----------


## robert

Schafe hirten einmal anders
www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw

----------


## fipsi_k

ganz nett heftig:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlruXNU9i6k

----------


## cyberuhu

Langsam kommt ja der Sommer und für all jene unter uns, die auch mit dem Bike zum See fahren gibts jetzt brandaktuell die neuen Sommerpedale:  :Cool:

----------


## Pinzgauner

www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc

----------


## dolcho

haha...da freu ich mich wieder richtig auf die Saison

www.youtube.com/watch?v=VD6xW...eature=related

----------


## r4v3r

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWnfO78EPgs

----------


## DarkSecret

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Widq1...e=channel_page 
Find ich geiler  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

www.youtube.com/watch?v=II-upk6CQOc&feature=dir

----------


## LePierre

:Mr. Yellow:  na wie geil

let the fish decide  :Big Grin: 

wie sie da alle am tisch sitzen zum schluss  :Big Grin: 

die ham doch langeweile

----------


## DarkSecret

www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jIJ-zz6Xqw 
Bis zum Ende angucken  :Big Grin:

----------


## r4v3r



----------


## kitschi

Gemeine Ablenkung :Big Grin:

----------


## Flo(w)rider

haha...des mim fisch is geil
heir noch was:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVPa4...eature=related

----------


## sorris

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IrPnRGaSUk - will mehr solche werbungen

----------


## fipsi_k

yeah mann, eine der geilsten werbungen die i je gsehen hab, sie sprüche dahinter "share one with a friend" traum  :Big Grin: 


scheiss auf monster, red bull, shark und wie sie alle heissen!
wie kann man bei solch einer werbung noch etwas anderes kaufen als den energy drink?
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbxq0IDqD04

----------


## Marvin Tille

NETT  :Cool: 
wer lässt solche Werbung denn nicht zu ?  :EEK!:

----------


## georg

Kursiert geade per email:

*Gefahrenstoff Frau*

INFORMATIONSSYSTEM ARBEITSPLATZ-GEFAHRENSTOFFE (ISAG)

Wertstoff-Datenblatt

ELEMENT: WEIB (engl. woman)

SYMBOL: Wo

ENTDECKER: Adam; Datum unbekannt

ATOMARES GEWICHT: Normal 65 kg; Isotope mit abweichendem Gewicht von 35 bis 230 kg sind bekannt.

LÄNGE: 150 bis 185 cm, kleinere Spezies sind meist noch nicht ausgereift.

VORKOMMEN: Reichliche Mengen in allen städtischen Gegenden; nirgends bei Bedarf, sonst überall anzutreffen.

DARSTELLUNG: Trotz vielfältiger Arbeiten auf diesem Gebiet läßt sich keine allgemeingültige Vorschrift angeben, da die direkte Synthese noch nicht gelungen ist. Abbildungen ausgewählter Einzelexemplare hingegen sind überall reichlich in zum Teil natürlichem Zustand zu finden.
Die Darstellung aus F + Ra + U unterblieb wegen dem zu erwartenden, äußerst aggressiven Ergebnis.



PHYSIKALISCHE EIGENSCHAFTEN:

1. Oberfläche gewöhnlicher Weise mit farbigem Film überzogen, dieser unterliegt meist einem sehr hohen Verschleiß.

2. Farbspektrum reicht von blond bis schwarz in allen Schattierungen.

3. Kocht ohne äußere Einwirkungen und Temperaturerhöhung.

4. Friert ohne Grund; kann innerhalb von Sekundenbruchteilen erstarren.

5. Schmilzt bei besonderer Behandlung.

6. Vorgefunden in verschiedenen Zuständen, vom jungfräulichen Metall bis hin zum gewöhnlichen Erz.

7. Ständige Geräuschemissionen, die nur schwer kontrollierbar sind.

8. Starkes Adhäsionsvermögen.



CHEMISCHE EIGENSCHAFTEN:

1. Hat große Affinität für Au, Ag, der Pt-Gruppe und Edelsteinen (besonders zu hexagonal kristallinen Kohlenstoffmodifikationen).

2. Absorbiert große Mengen teurer Substanzen.

3. Kann spontan ohne Warnung und ohne bekannten Grund explodieren.

4. Unlöslich in Flüssigkeiten, aber Aktivität steigt expotentiell mit der Sättigung in Alkohol.

5. Das am wirkungsvollsten geldreduzierende Mittel, das dem Mann bekannt ist.

6. Versucht ständig, irgendwelche Ringbindungen einzugehen (siehe auch Sex-Field-Theorie).

7. Bildet bei Koordinatenzahl 1 meist einen stabilen Ehekomplex, häufig mit zeitweiligem

Ligandenaustausch. Die maximale Koordinatenzahl ergibt sich nur durch sterische und zeitliche Hinderung der Liganden.



GEWÖHNLICHE VERWENDUNG:

1. Stark dekorativ, besonders in Sportwagen.

2. Vereinzelt auch zu repräsentativen Zwecken geeignet.
3. Kann für die Entspannung eine große Hilfe sein.

4. Allzweckmittel zur Aufrechterhaltung eines Haushalts.



NACHWEISREAKTIONEN:

1. Echte Spezies werden rot wenn sie in natürlichem Zustand entdeckt werden.

2. Wird grün, wenn hinter eine bessere Spezies gestellt.

3. Attraktivität steigt linear mit dem C2H5OH-Spiegel des Betrachters.

4. Unterbinden der Geräuschemission führt zu starker Abkühlung.

5. Erhöhte Zuführung kohlehydrathaltiger Substanzen führte in Langzeitversuchen zu einer Erhöhung der Massenzahl (vgl Isotope), verbunden mit einer Vergrößerung des Umfangs in der Mitte. Dieser Vorgang ist meist nicht reversibel.

GEFÄHRENPOTENTIAL:

1. Sehr gefährlich, wenn nicht in erfahrenen Händen.

2.2 Illegal mehr als eine zu besitzen, obgleich wünschenswert.

2.3 Bei Aufeinandertreffen zweier Spezies im gleichen Orbital ist mit größeren Zerstörungen und dem Verlust beider Spezies zu rechnen.

4. In fortgeschrittenem Alterungsprozeß schlecht recyclebar ‡ Sondermüll.

5. Bei unsachgemäßer Bearbeitung kann ein automatischer Reproduktionsprozeß ausgelöst werden, der nach Abschluß praktisch alle Ressourcen beansprucht.

6. Die legale Auflösung einer eingegangenen Ringbindung ist nur mit erheblichem monetären Aufwand möglich.

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Marvin Tille

lol
einfach Genial  :Big Grin:  Bei Manchem muss man aber auch bisschen überlegen

----------


## 4x_racer

www.spiegel.de/video/video-53582.html


 :EEK!:  :Lol:  böse böse...

----------


## gamml

Haha des find i gut:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZjd9pBmLoU

 :Bicycle:  :Busted: 


lg kle

----------


## Reini

Ich finds eine coole idee  :Smile: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODzmoLhwD-g

----------


## georg

:Lol: 

At the polling station #02/03

----------


## sorris

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gjXZdT0Qqw

----------


## Pinzgauner

www.youtube.com/watch?v=un_PjRXV5l8

www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHXj3...eature=related

----------


## DirtMerchant

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=un_PjRXV5l8
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHXj3...eature=related


* LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL *

wödklasse!!!!!

----------


## DirtMerchant

keine ahnung ob das schon war:

www.pinkbike.com/video/74171/

----------


## DarkSecret

soo geil 

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmRwM...eature=related Der Maulwurf auf dem Mond

www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU4I0...eature=related
Eisbär auf dem Eisberg vs Titanic

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

der absolute HAMMER! obergeil  www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AnYvX5m-IM

----------


## 4x_racer

> der absolute HAMMER! obergeil
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AnYvX5m-IM


muhahahaha wie geil

"er hat oberöstereichisch"  :Lol:  :EEK!:

----------


## Doms

> keine ahnung ob das schon war:
> 
> www.pinkbike.com/video/74171/


 
hahaha, sehr geil!  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkSecret

Mini-Büs

----------


## klamsi

Passt vl. ned ganz da rein, finds aber ganz nett.  dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/d...t-1235208.html 
Hoff es is bald Weihnachten.  :Smile:

----------


## mAsKeD

> Passt vl. ned ganz da rein, finds aber ganz nett.
> 
> dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/d...t-1235208.html
> 
> Hoff es is bald Weihnachten.


wie geil...

----------


## Pinzgauner

Doku im TV über die neue Hauptuntersuchung in der Türkei. Das Fernsehteam fragt einen Autofahrer ob er einen Verbandskasten dabei hat. Der Autofahrer kramt seine Rettungsutensilien hervor und es kommt auch eine silberne Rettungsdecke zum Vorschein. Bei der Frage des Reporters wofür die sei Antwortet der Fahrer: „Wofür soll der Leichensack schon gut sein?“ :Big Grin:

----------


## mAsKeD

> Doku im TV über die neue Hauptuntersuchung in der Türkei. Das Fernsehteam fragt einen Autofahrer ob er einen Verbandskasten dabei hat. Der Autofahrer kramt seine Rettungsutensilien hervor und es kommt auch eine silberne Rettungsdecke zum Vorschein. Bei der Frage des Reporters wofür die sei Antwortet der Fahrer: „Wofür soll der Leichensack schon gut sein?“


hab ich auch gesehn war bei grip... so geil ich sag nur eins: was is tüff oida???

----------


## Mtb-Flo

www.youtube.com/watch?v=U01xasUtlvw

----------


## fipu

Monty Python, die sind immer noch genial.

Edit: Der Klassiker=> www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiL...eature=channel

----------


## noox

Wie man nur Geld verdienen kann - oder auch net:
www.bikedrive.com/Fahrrad

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Wie man nur Geld verdienen kann - oder auch net:
> www.bikedrive.com/Fahrrad


Inkl. Schneeballsystem: www.bikedrive.com/pedal/praemienabkommen  :EEK!:

----------


## georg

:EEK!:  Geil..  :Stick Out Tongue:  Wäre interessant ob das "Prämienabkommen" schon strafbar ist..

----------


## Alex

Zitat:
"Man hat das Gefühl, es tritt sich halb so leicht."
Also schwerer?  :Big Grin:

----------


## cyberuhu

> Zitat:
> "Man hat das Gefühl, es tritt sich halb so leicht."
> Also schwerer?


Genau des gleiche wollte ich auch schon schreiben, hab´s aber dann gelassen, weil ich mir gedacht habe ich hätte einen Denkfehler.  :Smile:

----------


## noox

> Geil..  Wäre interessant ob das "Prämienabkommen" schon strafbar ist..


Das  ist ganz normales MLM. Also soweit ich weiß, normalerweise nicht strafbar.

----------


## michlfeit

www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/pr...95&type=search 
man beachte die 1 Zeile der Produktbeschreibung   :Smile:

----------


## kitschi

in china wird alles gefaked :Mr. Yellow:  ------->Kommt mir bekannt vor

----------


## fipu

Hard Rock Cafe in Oslo
www.wired.com/table_of_malcon...rwegian_hard_/

----------


## 4x_racer

Lustiges MX Vid: www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cYzsZ-0deE

----------


## DarkSecret

www.ddl-board.com/allgemeine-...r-wohnung.html  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinzgauner

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sKqx...layer_embedded

----------


## Roscoe

xD???

----------


## Alex

Hart:

www.break.com/index/couch-air...-surprise.html

Hätte sicher auch anders ausgehen können... Ging es aber nicht. Ergo: Lustig  :Big Grin:

----------


## grunzl

www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaT5gpALkH8

----------


## kitschi

Das härteste Interview Deutschlands  :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

> Das härteste Interview Deutschlands


Die Fragen sind dumm, haben nichts mit Bildung oder nicht-Bildung zutun. Der Fragesteller ist selbst dumm, da er nicht einmal richtig Deutsch kann. Bei so bescheuerten Fragen kann man auch nur hängen bleiben, finde eher, dass hier der Befrager sich zum Affen macht, im Gegensatz zu ihr. Das man "Emos" nicht kennt ist wirklich keine Schande.

----------


## 4x_racer

Lustig: www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1P0eOQsvd0

----------


## georg

:Big Grin:

----------


## Freerider92

wahnsinn hahahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## grunzl

www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWyxwwWG6Z4

----------


## LePierre

haha!

UVP 19,90

preis 22,90

sogar mit european best price guarantee

----------


## Flo(w)rider

unpackbar: i brich o heast: :Busted: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AdtL1LSBGM

----------


## Pinzgauner

Schon mal was von "Schwable" Reifen gehört?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

www.pinkbike.com/news/schwalb...-fox-2009.html

Schwabel ist in meiner Sprache das Ding das man rund um den Nabel bekomme wenn man(n) massig Bier säuft :Big Grin:

----------


## LePierre

> schon mal was von "schwable" reifen gehört? 
> 
> www.pinkbike.com/news/schwalb...-fox-2009.html
> 
> schwabel ist in meiner sprache das ding das man rund um den nabel bekomme wenn man(n) massig bier säuft:d


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  schwable reifen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

oida kein spaß die reifen san ja sau schwer.

----------


## fipu

Meine Helden!!!
www.youtube.com/watch?v=14njUwJUg1I

----------


## LePierre

LENKWINKEL

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Palfrader 4 President!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLmZ8P0rFtc

----------


## Roscoe

DOWNHILL BIKE !!

das geiLste.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkSecret

www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT4wK0Z1ILc&NR=1


Voll geil wie der Typ weg fliegt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

Herrlichst

----------


## mAsKeD

minesweeper für fortgeschrittene *gg*




> www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT4wK0Z1ILc&NR=1
> 
> 
> Voll geil wie der Typ weg fliegt

----------


## Vuntzam

www.video-votes.de/marienkaef...h-kampfkaefer/

----------


## AnnBergamont

cgi.ebay.de/10-STUCK-x-26-Mou...item1c0d9fb239

niemand mitbieten bitte!denn das werden unsere teambikes für semmering 2010....geile maschinen,oder? :Big Grin:

----------


## Die Eine

Yeah  :Big Grin:  Damit rocken wir beide alles  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkSecret

Dafür einen Thread  :Rolleyes:  
Sowas sieht man auf jeder seite auf Ebay

----------


## georg

Habs in unseren Lieblingsthread verschoben.  :Big Grin:

----------


## AnnBergamont

ok,auch gut :Smile: ...wir hatten eben langweile und dachten mir mal nen eigenen thread dafür auf^^

----------


## georg

Jo macht eh nix, aber im Blödsinnthread ist das einfach passend.  :Mr Purple:  :Mr Purple:  :Mr Purple:

----------


## georg

Ein international bekannter Schauspieler ist kürzlich an den Fogen der Schweinegrippe
gestorben ...  und wir wissen alle genau wer ihn angesteckt hat!



 :Smile: 

Wers nicht checkt: de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muppet_Show  :Mr Purple:

----------


## oliwa

zum thema schweinegrippe:

----------


## Laubfrosch

:Big Grin:  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Red:  :Mr. Brown:  :Mr. Orange:  :Mr Purple:  :Mr. Blue:  :Mrgreen:  :Mr. Red:  :Mr. Brown:  :Mr. Blue:  :Mr. Orange:  :Mr Purple:  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## LePierre

ich lach mich kaputt. habs bestimmt 120 mal gesehen  :Big Grin: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTUTlxWgKhY&NR=1

----------


## oliwa

sehr lustig:

----------


## DarkSecret

www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7xeTAQ8fg0   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkSecret

Atomic Fliegerbomben Imitation

----------


## georg

Kein Blödsinn, sondern geile Bilder: www.eltima-electronic.de/bilder.html
Mein Favorit: www.eltima-electronic.de/Bild...orn_to_die.jpg

----------


## DirtMerchant

:Mr. Yellow:  "I told you, there is a pianissimo on the motherfucker!"

----------


## fipu

Ist zwar ebenfalls kein Blödsinn, aber sehr beeindruckend...www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWCljD5_Rew

----------


## DarkSecret

Etwas älter aber lustig  :Big Grin:   www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljNSGRLQL38

----------


## JackTheRipper

Downhill aus den 90ern:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g

Oag was die Typen aushalten  :Cool:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

vorallem die zuschauer mussten einiges aushalten
bei den farben....
da kriegt man ja augenkrebs...
 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JackTheRipper

> vorallem die zuschauer mussten einiges aushalten
> bei den farben....
> da kriegt man ja augenkrebs...


hab ma dacht der retrostyle is wieder in?

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

pfeif auf retro
schwarz ist immer modern....
 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## michlfeit

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zHVW7Zy_vg  :EEK!:

----------


## DirtMerchant

witzige büro comics, kann die anderen dilbert comics auch sehr empfehlen: 

dilbert.com/dyn/str_strip/000...4151.strip.gif



technik tipp video:

www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...postcount=4672

----------


## Marvin Tille

:Stick Out Tongue:  finde ich gut  :Big Grin:

----------


## LePierre

ich schliesse mich dem marvin an  :Big Grin:

----------


## willivanilli

so its all about performance...... GO FOR IT!!!   www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4 
:-)

----------


## DirtMerchant

> so its all about performance...... GO FOR IT!!!
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4
> 
> :-)


MCSpandex -> wie geil!


so geht werbung:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWrnB...layer_embedded

----------


## fipu

Irgendwie gefällt mir diese Werbung hier noch:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsSqj9gRymo

----------


## kitschi

manche werden die videos, Where the Hell is Matt kennen :Wink: 

nun is hier Where the Hell is Matt's Girlfriend :Big Grin:

----------


## dolcho

kein Alkohol im Spiel ?
was dann ? LSD^^

kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass der Mann einfach so direkt vor seinem Haus
- mitten in der Nacht - so nen Schmarn baut.
Amibullen halt.

www.sportschau.de/sp/weitere/...golf_woods.jsp

----------


## kitschi

www.youtube.com/watch?v=UepnKte98jA :Big Grin:  :Mr. Yellow:  :Mr. Red:  :Mrgreen:

----------


## michlfeit

is zwar kein blödsinn aber trotzdem arg

cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
 :EEK!:

----------


## kitschi

> is zwar kein blödsinn aber trotzdem arg
> 
> cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


funzt net der link :Wink:

----------


## michlfeit

komisch bei mir schon...

----------


## mgt-MAV

Einfach bei ebay nach der nummer aus dem Link suchen.
110452366647

Echt Arg, das wär er mir nich mal annähernd wert. o.O

----------


## fipu

Die schweizer Regierung macht Werbung...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jEPH...eature=related

----------


## klana_radikala

www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-TE05PnnPE

bitte nicht fragen und aufs datum gucken (und JA das bin ich)

----------


## Mr.V

Fahrradwäsche im Schnelldurchlauf?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Laubfrosch

hast du das rad wieder rausgezogen bekommen oder isses irgendwo gestrandet?

----------


## klana_radikala

der kameramann hats rausgezogen

war ne blöde schnapps idee damals, vor allem hats mit dem hitec noch funktioniert (war leichter und kürzer)

----------


## Philipp

KA obs schon da war
www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrlrMYbMMFg

----------


## mgt-MAV

Hihi genial

Was lernen wir daraus, Golfer ham keinen Sinn für Humor  :Big Grin:

----------


## willivanilli

hehe mit abstand das beste was ich seit langem gesehn hab....


www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Te-TDe3T4c

----------


## maggyrider

Wieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee geil  :Big Grin:

----------


## maggyrider

> is zwar kein blödsinn aber trotzdem arg
> 
> cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Ist jetzt zwar nicht mehr so ganz aktuell, aber ich hab mir mal interessehalber die Gebotshistorie durchgeschaut und irgendwie finds ichs ein kleines bisschen seltsam, dass der Preis wenige Sekunden vor Schluss der Auktion um nochmals mehr 3000$ nach oben getrieben wurde (ingesamt 3 Gebote, davon zwei hintereinander von ein und dem selben Bieter) - offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=110452366647.

----------


## Heili

Blödsinn ises zwar nich, aber dafür echt hammer
www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk2sPl_Z7ZU

----------


## fipu

Ist zwar schon älter...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=psvL2...layer_embedded

----------


## Philipp

www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXPPu418C78

----------


## flo

Shocking: Radfahren vermindert weibliches Sexualempfinden!

pressetext.at/news/061124006/...xualempfinden/

----------


## georg

Om mein Gott jetzt werden nicht nur Männer vom Radfahren impotent, sondern Frauen haben keine Lust auf Sex! Die Menschheit stirbt aus und das Fahrrad ist schuld! Verschrottet alle Fahrräder!! Tötet alle Fahrradterroristen!!!  :Big Grin:   :Lol:

----------


## blackforest

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXPPu418C78


Der öttinger ist so ne Lachnummer. Wirklich traurig daran ist ja, dass er ein paar Tage vorher behauptet hat, dass er im Englischen seeehr sicher sei. Der Typ hat doch komplett die Bodenhaftung verloren. Der ist schon auf ner ähnlichen Liga wie Sarkozy, was sein Ego angeht.

Zum Glück sind wir den bald los, hoffentlich nehmen die den im Europa-Parlament.

----------


## Laubfrosch

www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJV6ziVZYDk

----------


## gilledelatourette

oida.. wie schlecht isn des !!  :Mrgreen:  :Mrgreen:  :Confused:

----------


## georg

> www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJV6ziVZYDk


 Und da wundern sich die beim Heer wieso sich so viele als Zivi melden und das BH diesen Ruf hat. Aber die kapieren das dort vermutlich nichtmal. Die Verantwortlichen für diesen Müll gehören sofort entlassen.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

immerhin der darabos hat den clip zumindest schon auf der homepage des bmlv entfernen lassen...

----------


## DarkSecret

www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbqMp...eature=related 
Mal was zum nach machen  :Big Grin:

----------


## DirtMerchant

Hausführung bei Oakley:
www.mtbfreeride.tv/media/arti...r#comment-2316

Die haben wohl einen Mitarbeiter geklont  :Big Grin: 
Man beachte die Puppe in der concept store auslage.

----------


## LePierre

unterhaltung.de.msn.com/stars...775180&page=38

100 unsexiest *women*. platz 13 Bushido. ?!

----------


## stephan-

www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000...pf_rd_i=301128

Sinnvolles Taschenmesser! Vorallem die Kundenrezensionen durchlesen.

----------


## Heili

Die Bilder dazu sind auch nicht schlecht  :Big Grin: 
Der DarthVader ist mein Favorit.
Was ich mich aber frage ist, wie viele das Messer wirklich schon gekauft haben.

----------


## georg

Der Artikel in der Zeit taugt ma: www.zeit.de/lebensart/2010-02/bg-huettn-2?page=1 Alkoholverteilungssysteme in Skihütten.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DH_P

falls ihr`s no net kennts:  www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPSMsptRrvI  :EEK!:

----------


## mgt-MAV

Autsch

----------


## stephan-

www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbNzPnvkn-A

Weiß ja nicht ob ihr es schon kennt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DH_P

a jeda österreicha kennt fucking! :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

www.stern.de/auto/service/ras...t-1535930.html


ich wette die meisten leute aus der gruppe haben wirklich keine ahnung vom autofahrn.

----------


## Cru Jones

Für alle, die Schweizerdeutsch verstehen, der Hammer: www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9UZk1svQR8

----------


## Laubfrosch

www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandsty...te-dating-love

----------


## DH_P

motogp müsst ma fahrn :Wink: :

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR5G4zgveF4

----------


## DH_P

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VjYprWST9A

----------


## Laubfrosch

da is ja eine schlechter als die ander.  
hm der hat gut aufs aug bekommen  :Smile:

----------


## Judge

> www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000...pf_rd_i=301128
> 
> Sinnvolles Taschenmesser! Vorallem die Kundenrezensionen durchlesen.


alle 322 ???

----------


## mgt-MAV

> alle 322 ???


nein die letzten 300 reichen  :Smile: 

Sind aber echt klasse

----------


## wuschi

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2Bs1ZZ-7b8

----------


## DH_P

Red Bull Salzburg Juniors - SV Austria Salzburg 1933 [Teil 1/2]  www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JE-VKxcaQo   :Wink:

----------


## DH_P

Red Bull Salzburg Juniors - SV Austria Salzburg 1933 [Teil 2/2]

ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cujy8CxDEBM

 :Big Grin:

----------


## DH_P

sorry

 :Wink: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=cujy8CxDEBM

solidarity with austria salzburg!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCroSHDgooQ

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

lässige IBC Verkäufer gibts:

bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemar...243618/cat/all

----------


## DH_P

wissat net wo is sonst reinstelln soit:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja1_bQuW4us

----------


## michlfeit

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhXDTX17ckI

oida die sendung is da hammer oida

----------


## BoB

And now for something completely different!
*
Monty Python's Bicycle Repair Man:*

www.youtube.com/watch?v=U01xasUtlvw&feature=fvsr

Der Schluss... :Bow:  :Clap:  :Lol:  "wherever bicycles are broken or menaced by international communism..."

----------


## georg

:Lol:

----------


## willivanilli

hehehe


www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBr98Nji-mA


grüßle
willy

----------


## RipCurl

lol  xD

----------


## BoB

des is auch nicht schlecht  :Big Grin: 

Merchant banker

(orphan = waise)

----------


## fipu

Der neue Pfarrer

Der neue Pfarrer war so nervös, dass er bei der 1.Messe fast nicht sprechen konnte. So fragte er den Bischof nach Rat. Dieser sagte, dass er vor der ersten Messe zwei Tröpfchen Tequilla in ein Glas Wasser gebe und wenn er dieses zu sich nehme, sei er nicht mehr nervös. Nachdem der Pfarrer das getan hatte, ging es ihm so gut, dass er sogar bei einem Sturm die Ruhe nicht verloren hätte. Als der Pfarrer später in die Sakristei zurückkehrte, fand er dort einen Zettel vom Bischof vor:

Geschätzter Pfarrer!
Ich gebe Ihnen einige Anmerkungen zu Ihrer ersten Messe und hoffe, dass sich diese Angelegenheiten in der nächsten Messe nicht wiederholen werden:

- Es ist nicht nötig Zitronen an den Kelchrand zu stecken.
- Der Kasten neben dem Altar ist der Beichtstuhl und nicht das W.C.
- Die Gebote sind deren 10 und nicht ca. 12.
- Die Anzahl der Apostel waren 12 und nicht 7 oder so.
- Keiner der Apostel war ein Zwerg und auch keiner hatte ein Käppchen an
- Jesus und die Apostel benennen wir nicht mit 'J.C. & the Gang'
- Wir benennen Judas nicht mit '*********' und der Papst ist nicht 'El Padrino'
- Bin Laden hat nichts mit dem Tod von Jesus zu tun.
- Das Weihwasser ist zum Segnen da und nicht um den Nacken zu erfrischen;
- Weshalb Sie den Messwein in einem Zug leer getrunken, dann Salz geleckt und anschließend in die Zitrone gebissen haben, ist mir auch unklar!
- Niemals sollten Sie beten, indem Sie sich auf die Stufen vor dem Altar setzen und den Fuß auf die Bibel legen.
- Die Hostie dient nicht als Apperetif zum Wein, sondern ist für die Gläubigen gedacht.
- Bitte nehmen Sie den Satz: 'Brechet das Brot, und verteilt es unter den Armen' nicht wörtlich; es war nicht nötig, sich zu übergeben um die Schweinerei dann noch unter den Achselhöhlen zu verteilen
- Mit dem Begriff: 'Es folgte ihm einen lange Dürre' war auch nicht die Primarlehrerin gemeint 
- Noah baute die Arche und besaß kein Offshore-Boat.
- Moses teile das Meer auch nicht mit einer "Meer-weg-Flasche"
- Abraham war auch nicht der Vater der Schlümpfe.
- Die Aufforderung zum Tanz ist nicht schlecht, aber eine Polonaise durchs Kirchenschiff: Nein!
- die Tussi mit den kleinen Möpsen war die Jungfrau Maria; stützen Sie sich nicht mehr auf der Statue auf, noch weniger müssen Sie sie umarmen und bitte auch nicht küssen.
- der Freak im Kirchenschiff ist übrigens Jesus, er hängt da auch nicht rum, sondern ist ans Kreuz genagelt. Und seine letzten Worte waren nicht:
Mehr Nägel - ich rutsche...
- Jener in der Ecke des Chores, welchen Sie als schwule Sau, ja sogar als Transvestit mit Rock benannten, das war übrigens ich.

Das nächste Mal geben Sie bitte einige Tröpfchen Tequilla ins Wasser und nicht umgekehrt.

Herzlichst
Ihr Bischof(f)

----------


## DarkSecret

www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7lE3...eature=related 
Ich finds lustig  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

Straitline Quick Release Vorbau: www.pinkbike.com/news/straitl...0.html?trk=rss

Rock Shox Domain Doublecrown 203mm: www.pinkbike.com/news/rocksho...rown-2010.html

Ich finds ganz nett, vorallem das Video zum Vorbau  :Smile:

----------


## flo

> Rock Shox Domain Doublecrown 203mm: www.pinkbike.com/news/rocksho...rown-2010.html


In den Kommentaren zur Gabel war ein Link dabei:
hagoromo.blogspot.com/2010/03...rown-fork.html

Hmmm ... Vielleicht doch kein Aprilscherz.

----------


## stephan-

Eigenartig. Da bin ich mal gespannt. Vermutlich werden sie die dann etwas billiger verkaufen als die Race, damit sie auch für Leute mit "wenig" Geld eine gute DC bieten. Klingt nicht unvernünftig.

----------


## maggyrider

Balls of Steel  :EEK!:

----------


## xxFRESHxx

"this was just straight up nuts"  :Lol:

----------


## Laubfrosch

table mit nothing...

lh6.ggpht.com/_GNQzmo4FetU/S7...07-04.07_8.jpg

----------


## dolcho

wie zurückgeblieben ist der Raab eigentlich geistig ?

Einmal wegen so nem Scheiss hinfliegen ok.
aber 2 mal hintereinander ????

www.hirnfick.to/Videos/2135/s...ke_unfall.html


komisch, dass die auch immer so Pfeifen als Kandidaten haben.
Naja sonst würd sichs wohl keiner mehr anschauen, wenn der Raab völlig abloost.

----------


## stephan-

Sprach das Großmaul.

Vom Raab ansich mag man halten was man will aber eines kann man nicht leugnen, egal ob man ihn mag oder auch nicht: Er ist schlichtweg ein Multitalent und hat einiges gut drauf. 
Aber du würdest ihn natürlich in jedem Spiel besiegen, war eh klar  :Rolleyes: 
Alle anderen können nix aber du hasts drauf. Meld dich doch mal an, dann werden wir ja sehen.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

hammergeil:

cgi.ebay.at/Mountainbike_W0QQ...item35a85a2465

"Bitte kein Geld mit der Post im Kuvert versenden, wird nicht akzeptiert da es zu unsicher ist! Bitte keine Geldzusendung durch Brieftauben oder sonstigen Unfug! BITTE!"

----------


## dolcho

hab ich schon längst.
aber die nehmen ja nur lutscher^^

----------


## Laubfrosch

nun fahrradfahren kann er scheinbar nicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flo(w)rider

haha...sehr bitter  :Big Grin:

----------


## maggyrider

Man gehe auf Google -> Suche nach "google.at" -> Wechsel auf Bildsuche -> zweites Bild -> groß machen  :EEK!: 
Würd mich jetzt interessieren, bei wem da noch ein etwas ungewöhnliches Bild auftaucht  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vuntzam

de.akinator.com/# hat sogar in sam hill (im 2. anlauf) gfunden.

----------


## Flo(w)rider

> de.akinator.com/# hat sogar in sam hill (im 2. anlauf) gfunden.


das is so geil...das findet jedn!! :EEK!:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

bei mir hat er stattn Kovarik den Kohl gefunden..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fipsi_k

> Man gehe auf Google -> Suche nach "google.at" -> Wechsel auf Bildsuche -> zweites Bild -> groß machen 
> Würd mich jetzt interessieren, bei wem da noch ein etwas ungewöhnliches Bild auftaucht


bei mir gehts nur so:

man muss auf google.at gehen, dann nur nach "google" suchen und das bild mit den großen brüsten anklicken. dann vergrößern ... 
ah ja, und safe search deaktivieren

maggy, du bisch abartig ...

----------


## DirtMerchant

:Twisted: 


> bei mir gehts nur so:
> 
> man muss auf google.at gehen, dann nur nach "google" suchen und das bild mit den großen brüsten anklicken. dann vergrößern ... 
> ah ja, und safe search deaktivieren
> 
> maggy, du bisch abartig ...


 :Spread Puke:  :Spread Puke:  :Spread Puke:

----------


## maggyrider

> bei mir gehts nur so:
> 
> man muss auf google.at gehen, dann nur nach "google" suchen und das bild mit den großen brüsten anklicken. dann vergrößern ... 
> ah ja, und safe search deaktivieren
> 
> maggy, du bisch abartig ...


Jaja... i weiß dass i a problem hab - zu meiner verteidigung sein da dran großteils HTL (also a du!) und mike schuld  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xerox

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFKD3M_SBvk
nur ein link

----------


## mutran

> bei mir gehts nur so:
> 
> man muss auf google.at gehen, dann nur nach "google" suchen und das bild mit den großen brüsten anklicken. dann vergrößern ... 
> ah ja, und safe search deaktivieren
> 
> maggy, du bisch abartig ...


Also wer macht denn so nen schweinkram  :Big Grin: 
Ich versteck mich jetzt unterm Tisch, bis das Bild
wieder aus dem Internet verschwunden ist.  :Mr. Yellow: 

Gebt mir bitte bescheid, wenn alles wieder OK ist  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Wie zählen Kärntner?

1. Oana
2. Boade
3. Oana-Boade
4. Boade-Boade
5. Vüle


Wie sagt ein Tiroler Banane?

Banane-cchhhr


Entschuldigen Sie bitte, wie heißt dieser Berg dort drüben?
Wöchana?
Dankeschön.

----------


## maggyrider

Das IBC übertrifft sich wieder einmal selbst  :Big Grin: 
www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=461744

----------


## grunzl

schnarch spange (ab 1:00)

----------


## Judge

> Das IBC übertrifft sich wieder einmal selbst 
> www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=461744


ich les mir grad den  thread durch der is echt hammer. ich glaub ich meld mich auch im ibc an. da bin ich besser aufgehoben :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## stephan-

fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...e/IMG_2401.JPG

Neuste Technik aus dem Worldcup-Zirkus.

----------


## Vuntzam

https://www.downhill-board.com/57173-semmering-eroeffnung.html  :Big Grin:

----------


## Philipp

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4

----------


## DarkSecret

Revolt Springen - Randnotiz  :Big Grin:    Revolt Springen - Maulwurf  
Sind einfach zu gut  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## xxFRESHxx

Wir haben uns neulich einen gemütlichen Nachmittag unter dem Motto "pro*bier* Tag" gemacht und zu Dokumentationszwecken ein paar Bilder geschossen.
Das Ergebnis, kurz und bündig zusammengefasst:
videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7917/h  :Beer:

----------


## Razfaz

www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfzg8oDhLHc

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lydw...eature=related

----------


## Razfaz

www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTgRwGm_PvI

----------


## Judge

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru2Dpe1LkNU

----------


## flo

gut kalkuliert ...

www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MT...Pro::2844.html

----------


## smOoh

www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKYkYLPBFrQ

NEW KIDS

----------


## willivanilli

na jetzt aber....

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ba1BqJ4S2M

----------


## maggyrider

Anzeige in der heutigen Regionalzeitung:

"Ganz neues kaum gefahrenes Mountainbike, hat viele Gänge. NP 500 Euro VP 400,-, hat vieles tolles an sich wie einen Flaschenstützer, sportliche Handstützen hat es auch, Tel. ..."  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Ungarn hat den EU-Vorsitz..
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JackTheRipper

tirol.orf.at/stories/498552/

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

so genital:

www.myspass.de/myspass/shows/...stchen--/3545/

----------


## xerox

Gestern nacht hab ich folgendes Video auf Youtube gesehn: www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTTwc...=FL_HDhfFWO0kQ - ich konnte am Schluss nicht mehr! 500.000 Views in 12 Stunden.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Wie die verrückte Katzenfrau von den Simpsons.

----------


## fipu

Ich hab gerade im Schweizer Strassenverkehrsgesetz etwas gefunden. Demnach dürfen Fahrräder eine Lenkstange von 0.40 - 0.70 Meter Breite haben. Muss ich meinen 780er Lenker nun auf 700mm kürzen?! :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

und umgekehrt:
fixie-fahrer dürfen auch nicht mit, weil deren lenker zu schmal ist...
 :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Laubfrosch

youtu.be/hft1N2KYDT8

----------


## stephan-

> Ich hab gerade im Schweizer Strassenverkehrsgesetz etwas gefunden. Demnach dürfen Fahrräder eine Lenkstange von 0.40 - 0.70 Meter Breite haben. Muss ich meinen 780er Lenker nun auf 700mm kürzen?!


Nö, darfst dich damit nur nicht im Straßenverkehr bewegen. Gilt bei uns genauso für sämtliche DH/Gelände-Fahrräder, weil kein Licht/Dynamo etc.

----------


## georg

Fuck se Energiesparlampe: www.youtube.com/watch?v=inC_zWsmuus

----------


## bighit75



----------


## Armin FR

Ja bisch du narrisch. Der Fahrer hot eh gut reagiert und nicht verissen. Da konn man direkt danach die unterhose wechseln gehen.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

weiß nicht, ob das schon mal war, finds aber trotzdem lustig...
Werbekampange Bike Graubründen

mit deutschem Untertitel

----------


## georg

Sucht noch jemand ein Weihnachtsgeschenk? Wie wärs mit einem Delfin aus dem heiligen Reich von Atlantis??

www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=cERFwOdx9i0

..ohne worte..

 :Eek:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Fore Head Slap:

----------


## bighit75

einfach nur org. hirn kaputt :Confused:

----------


## bighit75

check it out

----------


## champery82

Das soviel Dummheit immer soviel Glück hat... Hab die ganze Zeit gewartet bis er in den Gegenverkehr unter einen Wagen etc. kommt...

Aber die Delphine "klingen" sehr überzeugend und bei dem Preis hab ich mir gleich 3 stk. bestellt. Achtung *Ironie* solch einen Schwachsinn sollte man wegen rechtswidriger Bereicherungsabsicht nach BGB und StGB abmahnen.

----------


## noox

Das mit dem Bohren muss ich mir merken!

----------


## mgt-MAV

Is schon sehr alt, war auch glaub schon mal hier zu lesen, aber immer wieder schön  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gordobs

Jap, ist mir auch bekannt aber jedes mal lesenswert

----------


## fipu

Werbung von Postfinance bei den Eishockey-Spielen der National-Liga A.

----------


## georg

Was neues von Zwavoitrottln: youtu.be/jTTeGEwzjNE
 :Lol:

----------


## bighit75

viel Spass  www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82450554/

----------


## bighit75

theuglydance.com/?v=dgyuzrjjgj

----------


## bighit75



----------


## mankra

Mist, Baum übersehen:

----------


## bighit75

:Confused:

----------


## willi



----------


## q_FTS_p

Auf wos für Sachen manche kommen...echt org.

----------


## bighit75



----------


## bighit75



----------


## willi

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich solche Shows beschi**en  :No:  . Arme Tiere.

----------


## willi



----------


## druelli

Der zweite Film ist ja zum niederbrechen komisch  :Way To Go:

----------


## georg

_STRG-A STRG-C STRG-V
STRG-A STRG-C STRG-V
STRG-A STRG-C STRG-V_

Was machst du da??

_STRG-A STRG-C STRG-V_

Ruhe! Ich promoviere!

STRG-A STRG-C STRG-V...

----------


## georg

Gefährlicher Barcode (Artikel auf derstandard.at)

Wer diese gefährlichen Barcodes neutralisieren will, wendet sich vertrauensvoll per PM an mich. Ich verkaufe spezielle Neutralisatorstifte und Quantenionenakklimationsationsentstörer die den natürlichen Energiehaushalt wiederherstellen.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Twisted:

----------


## fipu

> Gefährlicher Barcode (Artikel auf derstandard.at)
> 
> Wer diese gefährlichen Barcodes neutralisieren will, wendet sich vertrauensvoll per PM an mich. Ich verkaufe spezielle Neutralisatorstifte und Quantenionenakklimationsationsentstörer die den natürlichen Energiehaushalt wiederherstellen.


 :EEK!: 
 Ich kaufe 32 Stifte von dir Georg! Ich will leben!!! 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Wenn man das liest, ist es eigentlich unerklärlich, warum der Atomstromfilter nicht mehr verkauft werden darf...

@Georg, der "Strg-A Strg-C Strg-V"  ist gut  :Wink:

----------


## Red

Das erste "Minions" Video war so ein Surround Blablabla Demo Trailer im Kino, als der dazugehörige Film gerade lief.

Aber echt gut...  :Wink:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Passend zur Affenhitze!

----------


## noox

Hehe: 









www.pinkbike.com/video/318620/

----------


## q_FTS_p

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dALAk5FlZrQ

Bist du deppad...

----------


## willi

Für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Crux

Du hast ja kleine Hände...

----------


## willi

:Big Grin:

----------


## willi



----------


## Hilli



----------


## q_FTS_p

Sehr geil.

----------


## TimTim

Das Video wurde hier bestimmt schon mal gepostet aber naja

Also irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht so richtig hin die Gabel ein zu stellen ;D

----------


## mankra

Was hat das im Witzethread zu suchen?

----------


## TimTim

Hast du dir das Video ganz angeguckt oder soll das jetz ebenfalls ein witz sein?

----------


## mankra

Die hervorragende Anleitung erkennt man bereits nach nen 1/3 des Filmes.
Jetzt noch mit paar Smilys, damit die Ironie offensichtlicher wird  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Das Lied is zwar schrecklich, aber in Verbindung mit dem Video könnt ich mich wegschmeissen vor Lachen  :Big Grin:

----------


## willi

Zwar schon älter, aber immernoch Lustig: die Kundenrezensionen 

www.amazon.de/Wenger-Schweize.../dp/B000R0JDSI

----------


## willi

:Big Grin:  Wahnsinns Produkte die man  nirgends findet oder finden kann: web.archive.org/web/201206070...tel-tuning.de/

----------


## noox

A Traum!

----------


## georg

Is eh schon älter.. aber immer noch spitze. Schade, dass das Original nicht mehr online ist, aber gut, dass es web.archive.org gibt. Da findet man immer wieder Schmankerln.  :Wink: 
 :Mr Purple:

----------


## fipu

Das ist mal ein schwerer Bike-Unfall!!!  :Big Grin: 
www.blick.ch/news/ausland/der...id2620420.html

----------


## noox

Also soweit ich gehört habe, musst spätestens nach einem Tag operieren, weil eer sonst abstirbt... also 5 Wochen Dauererrektion kann ich mir kaum vorstellen  :Wink:

----------


## willi



----------


## flo

Ich liebe die orf.at Chronik-Meldungen:

Gasflaschen geliefert und gestohlen
"Mit dem Erlös soll er sein Hobby finanziert haben: Downhill Mountainbiking."
salzburg.orf.at/news/stories/2657630/

----------


## georg

LOL Auf was für Ideen die Leute kommen irgendwo Geld abzugreifen. Irre.

----------


## willi



----------


## willi

Text  :Wink:

----------


## willi

:Wink:  die ganze Wahrheit


www.youtube.com/watch?v=SruMABBFItI




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnXR6FlEi1g

----------


## willi

> Is eh schon älter.. aber immer noch spitze. Schade, dass das Original nicht mehr online ist, aber gut, dass es web.archive.org gibt. Da findet man immer wieder Schmankerln.


Ist wieder Online  :Big Grin:  Perfekt so kurz vor Weihnachten : etel-tuning.eu/

----------


## Lerchi91

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgCqz3l33kU

----------

